# [IB] Dogecoin Soars 900% As Other Crypto-Currencies Suffer



## frickfrock999

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-alternative-dogecoin-soars-900-other-crypto-currencies-suffer-1429823
Quote:


> *In seven days Dogecoin has increased in value by 935%,* and its users hope it will soon be more valuable than some real world currencies, such as the Zimbabwean dollar.
> 
> Currently, 9% of the total 100 billion dogecoins have been mined, but as with bitcoin, extracting the coins will get more difficult - and therefore slower - over time. Almost all of the 53 crypto-currencies tracked by CoinMarketCap are seeing growth, ranging from modest increments of less than 10%, up to surging growth of more than 100% in the last 24 hours. Just six of the 53 currencies had lost value in the 24 hours prior to this article being published.


*WOW WOW FIGHT THE POWAH*


----------



## icanhasburgers

It begins.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

9% has been mined already? Of 100 million?? Sweet mother of whatever you happen to believe in


----------



## cam51037

100 million? I think that should be 100 billion, I personally know some folks with over 2 million Dogecoins each, it can't be 100 million.


----------



## _Chimera

Wow

Many coins

Much millions

Very mining


----------



## venom55520

I was seriously considering buying a few doge coins. Kicking myself now.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 100 million? I think that should be 100 billion, I personally know some folks with over 2 million Dogecoins each, it can't be 100 million.


Yeah, It's 100 billion according to the official site.

http://dogechain.info/chain/Dogecoin/statistics


----------



## IRO-Bot

Is there Kitty coins?


----------



## Twinnuke

I tried to mine this over a week ago. Couldn't get it to sync.


----------



## el gappo

Oh internet.... I love you.


----------



## Bridden

Yeah, I happened to have started mining Doge today and I already have like 1k dogecoins. If the cap is 100 million, it will be capped by me PERSONALLY.


----------



## xlastshotx

So much wow and amaze


----------



## TopicClocker

Time to start mining.


----------



## RagingCain

I wish I had started 24 hours before I had, but I am making a nice profit.


----------



## barkinos98

Too bad i cant live with the noise it makes while mining :/


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> I was seriously considering buying a few doge coins. Kicking myself now.


Buy? That 6970 will dig very nicely!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Keep the hype train going people. Teach your grandparent how to mine doge!


----------



## Odyn

I've got 300k doge... and counting!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odyn*
> 
> I've got 300k doge... and counting!


That's it?

*COME ON, SON. YOU'LL NEVER BE A DOGEILLIONAIRE AT THIS RATE.*


----------



## SwitchFX

I feel I'm getting too old for the internet...


----------



## rudyae86

So much for being in mexico with no internet..other than my cell phones 2g signal...booo

i need to get back to LA asap to start mining these


----------



## Tatakai All

Literally 3 days ago I tried to setup a wallet to start farming and spent half the day getting that stupid out of sync crap that I gave up. Stupid me. Anyone help a bro out to setup a dogecoin wallet and start farming?


----------



## yawa

So er how much is it worth?

In dollars I mean?

900% is great and all but what would say 1000k coins buy you?


----------



## Odyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Literally 3 days ago I tried to setup a wallet to start farming and spent half the day getting that stupid out of sync crap that I gave up. Stupid me. Anyone help a bro out to setup a dogecoin wallet and start farming?


Just start mining. Set payout to 0 so it keeps all ur coins and then leave the qt wallet on overnight.. itll eventually sync.


----------



## Odyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So er how much is it worth?
> 
> In dollars I mean?
> 
> 900% is great and all but what would say 1000k coins buy you?


1M doge is about 1.3k usd. So, theres that....


----------



## yawa

Woah. Gotta jump on this gravy train.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Woah. Gotta jump on this gravy train.


You don't think it's a little late for that?


----------



## yawa

Won't know unless I try.


----------



## thanos999

how and where do i buy these doge coins im new at this so i dont no anything about crypto currency except i would need to start buying the amd gpu to do some mining
i dont now how to mack a wallet ? i dont now how and where to buy them ? i dont now how and where to sell them ive got some spare cash that i could invest


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> You don't think it's a little late for that?


http://doge.yottabyte.nu/?market=coins-e
Profit:http://www.coinwarz.com/calculators/dogecoin-mining-calculator/?h=1000.00&p=500.00&pc=0.25&pf=2&d=400&r=500000.00000000&er=0.00000145&hc=0.00
http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency/coins/dogecoin
https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=btc&locale=en

About $0.0006 per DOGE (~100 Satoshis) but you get about 15-25K DOGE a day at 400 difficulty

Difficulty is about 400 now.

Multipool and Hash Cows are both mining DOGE , many pools dump their junk coins for BTC/LTC right away

EDIT: to clarify, it's not a long term coin.


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

This will never be taken seriously when people can just come out with stupid crap like this, or next in line trollfacecoin, ragefacecoin, longcatcoin etc.


----------



## sdlvx

The dogecoin train has already left. You should be picking a coin that you think will take off, so you can get a ton of them early. If I had started mining with just my 7970 and 6950, I would have been making 90,000 doge a day. But I didn't and I was hesitant about it. I still sold some but it wasn't that much.

Now is a really good time to start getting into mining, because after the last crash a lot of people left and the difficulties of a lot of coins went down.

I'm mining Stablecoin because it has a lot of promise with the mixing service, and there's a block every 40 seconds, so your transactions are super fast. It has a lot of potential and it's really easy to mine right now. I used to make 50SBC a day and now I'm pulling close to 200SBC a day.

Also, get ready, the used 7970 prices are about to crash hard. 7970s used going for more than 280x new. It's gonna get ugly (for sellers at least)


----------



## ~kRon1k~

exchanged 250k doge for 25 LTC the other night when bitcoin was down a bit... still has 400k DOGEEEEEEEE I was in it from the beginning but then my pool got effed up







found a new pool and mining away lol


----------



## Capwn

Mining on my GTX 770 with the newest cudaminer, averaging about 370 kh/s








I'm going to be a millionaire


----------



## opty165

Mining at 1200KH/s here for DOGEcoing







Already made enough to purchase the new Asus 290x Direct CU II when it hits market. Play the market right and mining hardware pays for it's self


----------



## Infinitegrim

Where are you guys trading dogecoin? Also whats the best site to follow dogecoin's value?


----------



## Roaches

I'm tempted to join the bandwagon, but I don't think my 2 of my GTX 680s would do any justice in respect of difficulty over time.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I'm tempted to join the bandwagon, but I don't think my 2 of my GTX 680s would do any justice in respect of difficulty over time.


I hear that the most recent version of Cudaminer has really helped with mining on Nvidia cards. 680's are getting some decent numbers compared to what they were I guess.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> I hear that the most recent version of Cudaminer has really helped with mining on Nvidia cards. 680's are getting some decent numbers compared to what they were I guess.


I'm gonna setup a wallet right now.







I'll just mine them for a bit and forget them for another 5 years lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

You can expect ~600khash with two 680's. Half of the AMD performance/watt.

Latest Miner https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


----------



## linkin93

Is it worth mining anything on a Titan?


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Is it worth mining anything on a Titan?


Well, a 7970 will do better, but you should get about 3/4 the rate of a 7970. So I would say go for it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> Is it worth mining anything on a Titan?


Tough to say. Completely depends on what you mine and how you play it. If electricity is expensive in your area you have to factor that into it. Nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You can expect ~600khash with two 680's. Half of the AMD performance/watt.
> 
> Latest Miner https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0


I got Cudaminer all setup and ready to mine, but I've been out of sync for a while and cudaminer isn't working properly,

keep getting "Json_rpc_call failed. retry after 15 seconds"

What am I doing wrong?

I followed these steps on setting up :/

http://doges.org/index.php?topic=534.0


----------



## thanos999

just noticed this for sale is it worht getting

5X ASIC Bitcoin Mining Rig

I have for sale my Bitcoin mining rig. All ready to go, just plug in, open an account. and away you go. Bitcoins are currently worth over $1000 and rising!! Get in there fast!!

You will get:

2x Silver miners

3x Black miners

1x Orico 10 port USB Hub & Power Supply

1x Twin Fan

1x USB Lead

Hash rate is 335Mh/s each so, 5x = 1675Mh/s or 1.6GH/s


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I got Cudaminer all setup and ready to mine, but I've been out of sync for a while and cudaminer isn't working properly,
> 
> keep getting "Json_rpc_call failed. retry after 15 seconds"
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> I followed these steps on setting up :/
> 
> http://doges.org/index.php?topic=534.0


Join a pool. The difficulty of it now makes solo mining pointless. I recommend https://www.multipool.us/index.php

Read the help section. It's super easy to set up. The wallet can take awhile to sync. And that post was made Dec 12 which means that miner is out of date.


----------



## vtech1

i have only 88000 of dogecoins







its not alot but it was all i could get before the difficulty shot up to the moon
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> just noticed this for sale is it worht getting
> 
> 5X ASIC Bitcoin Mining Rig
> 
> I have for sale my Bitcoin mining rig. All ready to go, just plug in, open an account. and away you go. Bitcoins are currently worth over $1000 and rising!! Get in there fast!!
> 
> You will get:
> 
> 2x Silver miners
> 
> 3x Black miners
> 
> 1x Orico 10 port USB Hub & Power Supply
> 
> 1x Twin Fan
> 
> 1x USB Lead
> 
> Hash rate is 335Mh/s each so, 5x = 1675Mh/s or 1.6GH/s


1.6Gh/s is nothing today... and u cant use it to mine scrypt coins u need gpus


----------



## RagingCain

The new CUDA miner is really helpful.



I have gone from ~200 kH/s to this rate ~320 kH/s. I was pleasantly surprised.

I am now sitting at 1.2 mH/s with all the CPUs running and 2x 690s.

~RC.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> The new CUDA miner is really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone from ~200 kH/s to this rate ~320 kH/s. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I am now sitting at 1.2 mH/s with all the CPUs running and 2x 690s.
> 
> ~RC.


That seems way too low. Also, unless you are mining CPU specific coin, the cost of energy to run it will be more than the khash's it brings in unless it's undervolted and even then....

Post your .bat file config.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That seems way too low. Also, unless you are mining CPU specific coin, the cost of energy to run it will be more than the khash's it brings in.
> 
> Post your .bat file config.


Its very high for each 680 GPU on board a 690.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Its very high for each 680 GPU on board a 690.


Really??? I sure hope electricity is cheap in your area because that's just bad performance scaling. From what I see thats 330khashs for the entire card, so both GPU's combined? If not disregard because that is good.

I'm getting 290 for a stock clocked 670 for reference.


----------



## Roaches

I got it to work but I'm limited to using my second GPU as my primary display GPU causes Nvidia drivers to crash when I try to mine on both cards.









I'm using the Gentoomen doge pool. Just registered there.

My hash rate sucks right now at 89.54 Kh/s








and my second GPU isn't even running on 100% load.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I got it to work but I'm limited to using my second GPU as my primary display GPU causes Nvidia drivers to crash when I try to mine on both cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Gentoomen doge pool. Just registered there.
> 
> My hash rate sucks right now at 89.54 Kh/s


Its either a setting or user error. Lower your OC on the card. and disable SLI.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Its very high for each 680 GPU on board a 690.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? I sure hope electricity is cheap in your area because that's just bad performance scaling.
> 
> I'm getting 290 for a stock clocked 670.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Its very high for each 680 GPU on board a 690.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? I sure hope electricity is cheap in your area because that's just bad performance scaling.
> 
> I'm getting 290 for a stock clocked 670.
Click to expand...

About 650 kH/s per 300 Watt card.

I am making approximately 28$ a day (Doge to BitCoin), I am over my electricity charges after the first hour.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Its very high for each 680 GPU on board a 690.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? I sure hope electricity is cheap in your area because that's just bad performance scaling.
> 
> I'm getting 290 for a stock clocked 670.
Click to expand...

About 650 kH/s per 300 Watt card.

I am making approximately 28$ a day (Doge to BitCoin), I am over my electricity charges after the first hour.

For plannings:
http://www.coinwarz.com/

http://www.coinwarz.com/calculators/dogecoin-mining-calculator


----------



## Roaches

Holyhousefires! it skyrocketed to 255.48 Kh/s









My gpu is running 100% now


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> About 650 kH/s per 300 Watt card.
> 
> I am making approximately 28$ a day (Doge to BitCoin), I am over my electricity charges after the first hour.
> 
> http://www.coinwarz.com/calculators/dogecoin-mining-calculator/?h=1400&p=1000&pc=0.057&pf=0.05&d=377.25618943&r=500000.00000000&er=0.00000145&hc=0.00


i see, I misunderstood.


----------



## Roaches

So how does this payout works? If I was to leave the pool right now, would I lose all that I mined?

I'm confused how this mining works


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> So how does this payout works? If I was to leave the pool right now, would I lose all that I mined?
> 
> I'm confused how this mining works


You have to set up the payment address in the pool account section and link it to your doge wallet. Go to the Very Much tab in your wallet, creat new address, copy that address into the proper field box in the pools account section. There might be rules and fees for auto and manual payouts. Confirmed amounts are what you can cashout and unconfirmed are what you will be payed once the block clears.


----------



## revro

this starts me reminding of unofficial high rate game servers, when people were creating servers letting them run for 6 months and pocketing donator money, then shutting them down only to create a new server under another name and rince and repeat.

so i guess next one will be cat cain, or fish coin, or squirrel coin, i mean all the cute pets and the viral marketing and human psyche will do the rest.

best
revro


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You have to set up the payment address in the pool account section and link it to your doge wallet. Go to the Very Much tab in your wallet, creat new address, copy that address into the proper field box in the pools account section. There might be rules and fees for auto and manual payouts. Confirmed amounts are what you can cashout and unconfirmed are what you will be payed once the block clears.


Thanks for the tip.

So far I'm limited on mining on 1 GPU, I have SLI disabled but whenever I try to mine on 2, CUDAminer crashes due to not enough memory. :/ GPU sits at a fuzzy mid 40s degree celsius. during 100% load









Also I'm getting very close to 300 kh/s on a single 680.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> So far I'm limited on mining on 1 GPU, I have SLI disabled but whenever I try to mine on 2, CUDAminer crashes due to not enough memory. :/
> 
> Also I'm getting very close to 300 kh/s on a single 680.


That crashing doesn't make sense. You have 16GB ram. You can always launch another instance of the miner using the parameter *-d 1* in a separate .bat file.

Like so. cudaminer.exe -H 1 *-d 1* -i 0 -C 2 -l K7x32 -m 1

The miner counts gpu's starting from 0.

You can also stop the miner and try the x86 version of the miner instead.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That crashing doesn't make sense. You have 16GB ram. You can always launch another instance of the miner using the parameter *-d 1* in a separate .bat file.
> 
> Like so. cudaminer.exe -H 1 *-d 1* -i 0 -C 2 -l K7x32 -m 1
> 
> The miner counts gpu's starting from 0.
> 
> You can also stop the miner and try the x86 version of the miner instead.


heres what I got set up currently. when I try to run 2

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -H 2 -d 0,1 -i 1,0,0 -l auto -o

I tried what you recommend, but Nvidia drivers go to hell everytime I start Cudaminer


----------



## AngeloG.

Someone please explain. So, you can mine for them, will anyone convert them to actual money?


----------



## Ithanul

No clue. But, this is so funny to me. At least this mean my 7970 should pay itself back faster than when it was Litecoin mining.









Actually debating have my Titan have a go at getting some. Would push me close or over 1000 kh/s for mining with it and the 7970 going at mining.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> ..So that leaves the question, who the hell is buying up metric asstons of Dogecoins.


People who already have large stashes of other cryptos (or just fiat, for that matter) who either don't mine at all, or who don't feel like reconfiguring their mining farms.

Diversification, man.

Even if Dogecoin doesn't take off (and since it's based on a meme and has no tangible advantages over other currencies, I'd say it''s long term future is highly doubtful) there is still money to be made via speculation, and having stashes of several coins in case one takes off for whatever reason is prudent.

I dont think I'll mine Dogecoin, but I might throw 10-100 of my LTC into it, and hold the coins either forever (in the case they become worthless, which is most likely), or until they skyrocket (which, while unlikely, would make me a fortune).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> heres what I got set up currently. when I try to run 2
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -H 2 -d 0,1 -i 1,0,0 -l auto -o
> 
> I tried what you recommend, but Nvidia drivers go to hell everytime I start Cudaminer


I just swtiched coins and made a change to my .bat file and had driver crash as well. Very strange. I copied over the x86 miner files again and it started up ok after that.

cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l auto -m 1


----------



## Roaches

I downclocked to reference 680 clock speed and manged to run them on x86 instead of x64, problem is now that I'm pulling off less hashes than my single 680 running on x64 average of 180 kh/s per card


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That crashing doesn't make sense. You have 16GB ram. You can always launch another instance of the miner using the parameter *-d 1* in a separate .bat file.
> 
> Like so. cudaminer.exe -H 1 *-d 1* -i 0 -C 2 -l K7x32 -m 1
> 
> The miner counts gpu's starting from 0.
> 
> You can also stop the miner and try the x86 version of the miner instead.


Oh wow...

Added those "-H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l auto -m 1" flags to my batch file. Went from ~345 to ~419 Khash/s.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I downclocked to reference 680 clock speed and manged to run them on x86 instead of x64, problem is now that I'm pulling off less hashes than my single 680 running on x64 average of 180 kh/s per card


Keep at it. It took me a day of fiddling around with settings and reading to get things working properly. Those speeds dont sound right. You could try replacing auto with K7x32. You'll eventually get it working .

I found the speed difference between x86 and x64 very small.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Oh wow...
> 
> Added those "-H 1 -i 0 -C 2 -l auto -m 1" flags to my batch file. Went from ~345 to ~419 Khash/s.


Good to hear.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Keep at it. It took me a day of fiddling around with settings and reading to get things working properly. Those speeds dont sound right. You could try replacing auto with K7x32. You'll eventually get it working .
> 
> I found the speed difference between x86 and x64 very small.
> Good to hear.


IDS HABBIDING! +rep!!!












Running on x86 with Both GPUs at factory clocks! peaked around 500+ kh/s! on both cards


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well that makes me happy. You can try upping your card clocks once you feel comfortable. I find core clocks have the most effect on performance.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well that makes me happy. You can try upping your card clocks once you feel comfortable. I find core clocks have the most effect on performance.


I upped it back to factory OC 1200mhz was getting around 600 Kh/s peak









Temps are sitting near 58-60 Celsius on both cards


----------



## Jaapi

got 10k coins after less then a day








hope the doge rises again


----------



## farmdve

It probably wont , I mean it's just a coin made for fun(trolling really) and it succeeded. Do you really think it can be used as a currency?


----------



## Ithanul

Well, just tested the new cudaminer on my stock Titan. Definitely been improved, the previous cudaminer I was barely breaking 280 kh/s, now breaking 430 kh/s with the new cudaminer.


----------



## hollowtek

LOL so awesome.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm holding on to 1 million Doge that I mined. Hopefully it goes to at least $0.01. I'll cash out then!


----------



## [T]yphoon

DOGE is worthless, going back to LTC where i can get more btc value


----------



## Kyronn94

Is it already over?

I have about 10K from yesterday on my 6950 and I don't know where to trade them from anything else.
I only switched from LTC because it's value fell to a third of what it was just a few days after I started


----------



## flash2021

man. difficulty was 127 when I tried mining last week. I haven't been able to connect in 2 days. blah. I only have like 15k DOGE


----------



## [T]yphoon

you can sell doge @ cryptsy.com for 0.0000070 btc per doge
it was 3 times the value 2 days ago but worthless now


----------



## Dustin1

30,000 DOGE Confirmed and 75,000 awaiting to be cashed out.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So with 1MH/s how much money you make with Doge a day?


----------



## Jaapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So with 1MH/s how much money you make with Doge a day?


10 dollar assuming you have 20k after the day'

it`s worth $ 0.00049 now


----------



## JMattes

So no go on doge or will it rebound like everything else?

Mining 1.5 LTC a day.. Dont know if its worth stopping or diverting two 280x's to mine it..


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*
> 
> I tried to mine this over a week ago. Couldn't get it to sync.


Same.. I have a 290X @ 1160Mhz so it should do amazing but I can't for the love of god make it sync..


----------



## un-nefer

If it uses SHA256 then it is no different to BTC and most likely another NSA or CIA cryptocurrency


----------



## farmdve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> If it uses SHA256 then it is no different to BTC and most likely another NSA or CIA cryptocurrency


It uses scrypt, same as Litecoin.


----------



## Roaches

I've been mining for about 2 hours now peaking around 800+ Kh/s. Does anyone know when the payout occurs in the pool?

Some miners at reddit are complaining some pools aren't paying out miners for their contribution in their pool.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYPERDRIVE*
> 
> This will never be taken seriously when people can just come out with stupid crap like this, or next in line trollfacecoin, ragefacecoin, longcatcoin etc.


My point exactly. I'd feel safer in normal investments, thank you very much.


----------



## Capwn

Might as well do this instead of running my space heater , It is winter in some parts of the world ya know.. Worst case, I get nothing, Best case, it could pay off (key word: COULD).. I see no harm..

Just added my GTX 580 Matrix to the mix , cudaminer showing it averaging around 300 kh/s , GTX 770 average 370 kh/s


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Might as well do this instead of running my space heater , It is winter in some parts of the world ya know.. Worst case, I get nothing, Best case, it could pay off (key word: COULD).. I see no harm..
> 
> Just added my GTX 580 Matrix to the mix , cudaminer showing it averaging around 300 kh/s , GTX 770 average 370 kh/s


It was cold as fug in my room this morning until I ran CUDAminer







love the feel of heat exhausting out top of my case like a radiator









Anywho I switched pools, doge.gentoomen.org is kinda suspicious to me after no payout after 2 hours of mining at 700+ kh/s average. The site is laggy as well. despite the strong pool hashrate they have.


----------



## Capwn

Im using multipool. Had 3 payouts already since I started last night, I set it to auto deposit to my wallet every 1000 coins. ( I'm just sure I am screwing up the lingo of this, But you probably get what I mean )


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, just tested the new cudaminer on my stock Titan. Definitely been improved, the previous cudaminer I was barely breaking 280 kh/s, now breaking 430 kh/s with the new cudaminer.


Oh, nice!

Went and got the 12-18 version of cudaminer. Went from ~420 to ~515 Khash/s.


----------



## BlackVenom

Much growth
wow


----------



## pioneerisloud

Tempted to throw my other 3 cards into DOGE. They're doing the safe mining for LTC right now, while I've got one 7950 mining for DOGE. Just ran that calculator, and I'd be making like $40 per day almost if I put all my efforts into DOGE. Worth it in the short term, sure. Worth it long term (which is why I mine), that's questionable.

I'll keep my config the way it is, I know LTC should be the safe bet, so I'll just continue to mine for those on the majority of my hardware. DOGE is fun though.


----------



## Roaches

Should OCN make their own Doge mining pool? I'm feeling out of place looking at other pools out there.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Should OCN make their own Doge mining pool? I'm feeling out of place looking at other pools out there.


I would join, dedicating my HW, unfortunately, I only learned how to do all this 48 hours ago. I wouldn't know the first thing of starting a pool.


----------



## McMogg

Surely the best way to make money in these situations, is to create an algorithm or whatever is required to BEGIN a cryptocurrency, then have you as the sole miner for a goooooood few days/months/weeks, then debut it to the public and hype it up big style - hope that the gains you got at the beginning become extremely valuable, as you'll have a large number of the currency.. no?


----------



## Buttermilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMogg*
> 
> Surely the best way to make money in these situations, is to create an algorithm or whatever is required to BEGIN a cryptocurrency, then have you as the sole miner for a goooooood few days/months/weeks, then debut it to the public and hype it up big style - hope that the gains you got at the beginning become extremely valuable, as you'll have a large number of the currency.. no?


you mean feathercoin?


----------



## opty165

Doge.poolerino.com is a great mining pool. Payouts occur about ever hour or so when the round ends. Check it out.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMogg*
> 
> Surely the best way to make money in these situations, is to create an algorithm or whatever is required to BEGIN a cryptocurrency, then have you as the sole miner for a goooooood few days/months/weeks, then debut it to the public and hype it up big style - hope that the gains you got at the beginning become extremely valuable, as you'll have a large number of the currency.. no?


That would be called a premined coin and nobody would mine it unless there is either people buying in (usually due to promoters ... see Worldcoin / Quark) or multipools mining it because it has artificially pumped value (i.e. "fake" buy orders on exchanges)

It's very easy to trace through the blockchain too


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Same.. I have a 290X @ 1160Mhz so it should do amazing but I can't for the love of god make it sync..


Overclocking the core actually makes your hash rate slower. Set your Core @ stock and increase your memory clock to the max. When you get there set your GPU clock @ 0.57 percent of the memory clock and note your has hrate. Use Trixx, afterburner, whatever to bump the core clock up 5MGHz. at a time and see if you hash rate goes up. Keep adjusting core clock until you get the best hash rate. 1 MHz. in either direction can make a big difference. You may have to bump up the voltage to get things stable. I used stock voltage on a 7970 but your card may be different.

Which mining software are you using. IMHO cgminer is best for ATI cards. Just be advised that 3.7.2 is the last version that supports GPUs.


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> man. difficulty was 127 when I tried mining last week. I haven't been able to connect in 2 days. blah. I only have like 15k DOGE


They've been getting ddos attacks from what I heard. I could connect a couple of hours ago so maybe that's over with.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I would join, dedicating my HW, unfortunately, I only learned how to do all this 48 hours ago. I wouldn't know the first thing of starting a pool.


Maybe some of us can come up with an agreement to setting up one or something.... I'm new to this stuff as well.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I've been mining for about 2 hours now peaking around 800+ Kh/s. Does anyone know when the payout occurs in the pool?
> 
> Some miners at reddit are complaining some pools aren't paying out miners for their contribution in their pool.


In the meantime, I reccomend everyone just go to https://www.multipool.us/index.php

Many here use it and it's been good to me.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I've been mining for about 2 hours now peaking around 800+ Kh/s. Does anyone know when the payout occurs in the pool?
> 
> Some miners at reddit are complaining some pools aren't paying out miners for their contribution in their pool.


Use a P2P pool here's one I use.

"url" : "http://162.243.109.168:9555",
"user" : "your wallet",
"pass" : "whatever you want"


----------



## Tatakai All

I literally just started using Dogehouse.org I already have (un)confirmed doge.


----------



## Dsfyu

I have been using doge.scryptpools.com for a few days and they seem reliable so far - It takes roughly a half hour to an hour after you request a manual payout to get it in your wallet on that pool. I don't know about auto payout time frame since I'm removing my doge as I go to sell them. They also have enough people on it that the payouts are fairly regular with low variance - small rewards on each block found (I'm getting about 100-300 doge per block the pool finds) but it builds up quickly.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> In the meantime, I reccomend everyone just go to https://www.multipool.us/index.php
> 
> Many here use it and it's been good to me.


I started mining there about 10 minutes ago. I'm getting Unconfirmed DOGE in my balance







Gonna see how much I can pull off in an hour. Thanks again.


----------



## note235

man
I should have sold at 200
could have almost 4x gain which would be $50k!!!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I started mining there about 10 minutes ago. I'm getting Unconfirmed DOGE in my balance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna see how much I can pull off in an hour. Thanks again.


Your avatar is hilarious. I've been laughing every time it pops up.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

It'll be pumped and dumped. Why do you think the people who are heavily invested in this rave so much? The more people that hop on board is the more money for them. All up until they decide to sell. I wanted to hop on to join the train for the ride however long or short it may be it I'm in the middle of RMA'ing my HDD. :c Oh well. Take this quite under IOUs currency with a whole bunch of salt. GL!!!


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-alternative-dogecoin-soars-900-other-crypto-currencies-suffer-1429823
> *WOW WOW FIGHT THE POWAH*


how do i sell it


----------



## Roaches

Unsure if this is normal, but this what I got after an hour in the pool...Of course more unconfirmed Doge increasing as time pass.


----------



## Horusrogue

I got 175 in my first ten minutes, but will have to move pc to different house to run 24/7. So loud, much heat. Managed 785 kh/s on my 5970 @ 730/1100. 94C

I am mining this for the lulz. I plan to pay my friends in pointless sums on this crypto during a lan later this month. Dogewin.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Need new cryptocurrency?

Why not ZoidbergCoin?

(\/) (°,,,,°) (\/)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Unsure if this is normal, but this what I got after an hour in the pool...Of course more unconfirmed Doge increasing as time pass.


I think for about 500khash's pulling between 400-500 doge/hr is normal. It takes a bit to get going.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think for about 500khash's pulling between 400-500/hr is normal.


Got it, been picking up speed during the past hour.



Large sum incoming once it get confirmed.

I gotta admit Mining is fun when you're browsing the web or doing something else while not doing any graphics intense related activities such as gaming....


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Got it, been picking up speed during the past hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Large sum incoming once it get confirmed.
> 
> I gotta admit Mining is fun when you're browsing the web or doing something else while not doing any graphics intense related activities such as gaming....


should see me, 2x 6850s on doge is netting me 1.5k ish per hour in income

im going to throw a few more cards at it in the morning.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> should see me, 2x 6850s on doge is netting me 1.5k ish per hour in income
> 
> im going to throw a few more cards at it in the morning.


No need to be obnoxious about it, we all know AMD's perform better in this area. And lol at thinking you have some kind of special mining machine.


----------



## Pavix

My 7970 sucks(500kh/s) but It's been mining pretty well for less than 24 hours.


----------



## JAM3S121

I just started this thing.. took me awhile to understand it (for wahteve reason my .bat kept only opening in .txt.

Its reading 240 to 260 kh/s on my gtx 770 but i set the script to 90%. Is this right? But when I check my pool worker on the website its only reading something like 108 right now after setting it to 90% 10 minutes ago and it constantly giving me lines for 247 kh/s on the script in cmd. Thanks I'm new to this, but I want so much hash


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I just started this thing.. took me awhile to understand it (for wahteve reason my .bat kept only opening in .txt.
> 
> Its reading 240 to 260 kh/s on my gtx 770 but i set the script to 90%. Is this right? But when I check my pool worker on the website its only reading something like 108 right now after setting it to 90% 10 minutes ago and it constantly giving me lines for 247 kh/s on the script in cmd. Thanks I'm new to this, but I want so much hash


Most likely this is due to you not running consistently at that speed for a while. Give it 30 minutes to an hour then check. It should report correctly. btw, your 770 is destroying my 680 SC, it was only getting about 198kh/s. Hence why it's for sale. In the end, when the fun of Crypto-currency has been had and it's all done, I can still return to BOINC


----------



## JAM3S121

Okay, I understand.. so this sounds stupid and all but when I actually get a dogecoin.. how would I know? Lol I would go somewhere on my pool I imagine.

When I first ran the program at 100% it seemed like my pc was about to crash and just sat there for awhile.. i got tired of looking at a screen doing nothing although it didnt crash and just set to 90% so i still could use my internet.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Okay, I understand.. so this sounds stupid and all but when I actually get a dogecoin.. how would I know? Lol I would go somewhere on my pool I imagine.
> 
> When I first ran the program at 100% it seemed like my pc was about to crash and just sat there for awhile.. i got tired of looking at a screen doing nothing although it didnt crash and just set to 90% so i still could use my internet.


I'm not sure what miner you are using but you should be using cudaminer. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=167229.0

You can set the -i parameter in the .bat file to 1 for interactive desktop. That will keep your desktop working. Read the readme file.

gtx 680 should be at about 300khash's. gtx 770 should be about 330 khash's

Check the pools account area to see your coins etc. It's not complicated in the least if I can figure it out.

.


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Okay, I understand.. so this sounds stupid and all but when I actually get a dogecoin.. how would I know? Lol I would go somewhere on my pool I imagine.
> 
> When I first ran the program at 100% it seemed like my pc was about to crash and just sat there for awhile.. i got tired of looking at a screen doing nothing although it didnt crash and just set to 90% so i still could use my internet.


You will want to download the Dogecoin wallet Here or check the forum for the most up to date windows client here. Once you've done that, most pools have an automatic payout threshold and a manual payout option. I joined a pool with a very low payout threshold(100 Dogecoins) and put my wallet address found on the Dogecoin wallet under "Much receive" in the address field. Not to worry, there's a button to copy that address into your Windows clipboard.


----------



## illuz

Getting 500Kh/s with a 780 @ 1306MHz, stock memory. v1.19, alright for an Nvidia card! 10K doge in a day.


----------



## mav2000

So I thought I would start mining these coins and I have never mined before. I downloaded the dogecoins thingy and it just has not synched for the last 3-4 hours...is this normal?


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> So I thought I would start mining these coins and I have never mined before. I downloaded the dogecoins thingy and it just has not synched for the last 3-4 hours...is this normal?


Yep, for all coins the first time you download the wallet it has to sync. I think it's downloading the transactions. Don't forget, the wallet is just how you receive payments, you have to mine with either cudaminer for nVidia cards, or cgminer or GUI-Miner for AMD/Ati cards.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> My 7970 sucks(500kh/s) but It's been mining pretty well for less than 24 hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> Getting 500Kh/s with a 780 @ 1306MHz, stock memory. v1.19, alright for an Nvidia card! 10K doge in a day.


My 6850 feels useless at mining now








3.3k but I haven't done 24/7 a bit in the morning, a bit in the night since I'm usually gaming or something in the afternoon, should do 250-280Kh/s, If i ran crossfire It should be upto 500kh/s.

Nice mining guys

Hasnt the prices on AMD gpus gone up too due to mining? 3 way crossfire with 7950-70s would be beast


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Yep, for all coins the first time you download the wallet it has to sync. I think it's downloading the transactions. Don't forget, the wallet is just how you receive payments, you have to mine with either cudaminer for nVidia cards, or cgminer or GUI-Miner for AMD/Ati cards.


Thanks. It seems to be in the middle of downloading something right now and that's a few hours after I started it. This thing is slow.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> No need to be obnoxious about it, we all know AMD's perform better in this area. And lol at thinking you have some kind of special mining machine.


oh i think its far from special. its my old rig sitting ontop of a box. i have better rigs elsewhere, but they are pointed at coins that are assured money, dogecoin is iffy how long it will last, we all know that


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> should see me, 2x 6850s on doge is netting me 1.5k ish per hour in income
> 
> im going to throw a few more cards at it in the morning.
> oh i think its far from special. its my old rig sitting ontop of a box. i have better rigs elsewhere, but they are pointed at coins that are assured money, dogecoin is iffy how long it will last, we all know that


How are you making so much? I bring in about 220k doge a day at current difficulty and I'm not making anything near $1.5k per hour and that's with selling on ebay. Also, there's no such thing as assured money with cryptos. Anything could happen at any time.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> How are you making so much? I bring in about 220k doge a day at current difficulty and I'm not making anything near $1.5k per hour and that's with selling on ebay. Also, there's no such thing as assured money with cryptos. Anything could happen at any time.


im not talking in money figures with those cards, im talking in dogecoin income. if i bothered to overclock theyd pull more in.

i have many other more powerful rigs mining more reliable coins value wise. i make decent money daily, figures change depending on MTGox sell rates for bitcoins.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im not talking in money figures with those cards, im talking in dogecoin income. if i bothered to overclock theyd pull more in.
> 
> i have many other more powerful rigs mining more reliable coins value wise. i make decent money daily, figures change depending on MTGox sell rates for bitcoins.


Ah I misinterpreted your post. Hard to tell where doge will end up later on. Good idea not having all your eggs in one basket. I only have a quarter of my hashing power directed at it as well. Yep we're all relying on Gox now. With China out of the game, it's going to take a while for btc to get back to where it was. Probably won't see figures of 1k+ till next fall. It's going to be a very rough summer for miners.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> My 7970 sucks(500kh/s) but It's been mining pretty well for less than 24 hours.


DOGEcoin uses scrypt so essentially whatever works well for litecoin works for DOGE

https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison

You should be getting ~650 - 750 Kh/s on 7970 / R9 280X , just remember mostly it's the core to memory clock ratio


----------



## JAM3S121

how come on a pool I mined for overnight I earned 3k coins, put my address in for automatic payout at 1k coins and havent gotten anything? and when i try to get a manual pay out i can't enter anything in the account balance tab


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> how come on a pool I mined for overnight I earned 3k coins, put my address in for automatic payout at 1k coins and havent gotten anything? and when i try to get a manual pay out i can't enter anything in the account balance tab


Are you sing scryptpools? I know they dont allow auto payout of less than 10000 so check your pools minimum requirements.


----------



## JAM3S121

It was some pool called coined up or something, they allowed auto payouts at 1k, i had earned 2.2k and didn't get anything and whenever I try to manual cash out it doesn't allow any input in the balance section.. but ive had that happen with this current pool.

im mining with chunky doge now it has a lot more users


----------



## RussianJ

Know a few people with 10M plus right now, waiting for it to surge up to 150 again.

I am as well


----------



## Tatakai All

Can someone link a realtime graph to dogecoin value? I can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Can someone link a realtime graph to dogecoin value? I can't seem to find one anywhere.


http://doge.yottabyte.nu/?market=coins-e

It's about $0.0002925 or ~50 satoshis now , about half the value of a few days ago (peaked at about 140satoshis).

There's also http://www.coinwarz.com/exchange-charts/dogecoin-exchange-rate-chart

EDIT: Apparently you can convert to BTC on Vircurex too https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=btc&locale=en


----------



## Tatakai All

Much appreciated!


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://doge.yottabyte.nu/?market=coins-e
> 
> It's about $0.0002925 or ~50 satoshis now , about half the value of a few days ago (peaked at about 140satoshis).
> 
> There's also http://www.coinwarz.com/exchange-charts/dogecoin-exchange-rate-chart


Peaked at 200 or so on cryptsy
Sold a few that way
Should have sold more lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> It was some pool called coined up or something, they allowed auto payouts at 1k, i had earned 2.2k and didn't get anything and whenever I try to manual cash out it doesn't allow any input in the balance section.. but ive had that happen with this current pool.
> 
> im mining with chunky doge now it has a lot more users


I've mentioned this a few times but people seem to just ignore it. https://www.multipool.us/index.php

It's stable, popular, has diff settings and payout settings that you can set at anything. Payout are within a few minutes when requested. I haven't had a single issue since I started a few days ago.

Payouts from pools can take anywhere from a few minutes to an hour. More than that means serious issues with that pool. Better switch at that point.


----------



## HighTemplar

Getting 1250 KH/s on 2 780 Ti Classifieds at stock voltage @ 1254mhz. Not bad. I'm adding 3 more 780 Ti's tomorrow, a 7970, and a 5870


----------



## InsideJob

Would it be worthwhile to add my fx 6300 to my mining with my 7970?


----------



## btupsx

If you would like to get 50 KH/s for ~200 watts, go for it.


----------



## InsideJob

Yeah I launched it up just to see what it would do... 25kh/s lol, yeah no thanks


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Yeah I launched it up just to see what it would do... 25kh/s lol, yeah no thanks


ummm............wat? You have a Radeon 7970 [Arguably the best Doge/Litecoin mining card out there] in ur sig rig you should be getting at least 30x that speed, you need to edit ur config.

On my Radeon 5670 im getting 97kh/s, you definately shouldnt be getting less then me 

Look at this minging graph, its the same for dogecoins too, and it will tell you the right setting and what ur card should be getting.

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

Id say ur supposed to be gettting at least 650kh/s on the low side


----------



## Code-Red

He's getting 25kh/s on the FX6300, not the 7970.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> He's getting 25kh/s on the FX6300, not the 7970.


That's my guess as well.

Make sure you are mining with your GPU, not your CPU.

Edit: And on another note, really wish I had 7970 right now


----------



## Code-Red

My 6970 is chugging along fairly decently. I've heard people are getting ~500kh/s, I've managed to hit 400 tops @ 950c 1400 memory. Decided to simmer the clocks down to near stock, doing 330kh/s right now.


----------



## arcade9




----------



## dealio




----------



## barkinos98

The way this goes i'll look into AMD cards...


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> The way this goes i'll look into AMD cards...


Yeah. Wish I had a 7970 right now.


----------



## Tabzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> My 6970 is chugging along fairly decently. I've heard people are getting ~500kh/s, I've managed to hit 400 tops @ 950c 1400 memory. Decided to simmer the clocks down to near stock, doing 330kh/s right now.


I have two 6950s in my mining rig, each of which averages 430kh/s. I'm using the auto temp function, which attempts to keep the core temp at 80c, so the core varies between 800-920mhz. Memory is static at 1350. Try intensity of 18 and thread concurrency of 800. Oh, and check to make sure your clocks aren't being throttled.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Question--if I'm in apartment where I don't pay for electricity, is it worth mining on a GTX 670?

I know it'd be incredibly slow going, but I don't pay for electricity...


----------



## uberjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Question--if I'm in apartment where I don't pay for electricity, is it worth mining on a GTX 670?
> 
> I know it'd be incredibly slow going, but I don't pay for electricity...


Id say yes. but then again with my 5870 im counting on taking the electric hit more as a gamble for a longer term =] who cares if you use a few $ amonth if in 2yr you might have 10k?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Not sure if this will help anyone but I found I am getting the best speeds from cgminer by adding this to my bat file. Getting 740kh/s with my 7970 at 1500 mem clock.

Add this as your first 2 lines

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

Add this to the end.
--shaders 2048 --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 13 -g 2 -w 256 -v 1


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> The way this goes i'll look into AMD cards...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Yeah. Wish I had a 7970 right now.




Nvidia does just as well these days if you have a GK110 GPU, or at least GK104.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nvidia does just as well these days if you have a GK110 GPU, or at least GK104.


I'd say they're pretty far away from doing "just as well" when a highly overclocked 780 Ti can't beat a stock 280X that costs roughly half as much.


----------



## Alvarez

I never understood this mining thing... I download cgminer 3.9 instructions are not working with the exe file of 3.9...

In addition to that i have one GTX570 is it worth all of this headache ?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> The way this goes i'll look into AMD cards...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Yeah. Wish I had a 7970 right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia does just as well these days if you have a GK110 GPU, or at least GK104.
Click to expand...

I know mate, I'm mining on my 780. Its not just as efficient.
Well on the bright side i mined 900 DOG in the last 2-3 days (not 24/7) so i guess im holding up well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nvidia does just as well these days if you have a GK110 GPU, or at least GK104.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say they're pretty far away from doing "just as well" when a highly overclocked 780 Ti can't beat a stock 280X that costs roughly half as much.
Click to expand...

Yup, this is the thing. I'm soon getting a 290 farm with a friend then i should get on with this muhahaha


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> I never understood this mining thing... I download cgminer 3.9 instructions are not working with the exe file of 3.9...
> 
> In addition to that i have one GTX570 is it worth all of this headache ?


cgminer dropped GPU support in all versions above 3.7.2 . Nvidia works way better with cudaminer.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia does just as well these days if you have a GK110 GPU, or at least GK104.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia does just as well these days if you have a GK110 GPU, or at least GK104.


How well would a 670 or 680 hold up with the new cudaminer updates?


----------



## Infinitegrim

So i've been mining on dogepool.net The 12 hours I got nearly 20,000. Now in the last 2 days I have barely gotten 8,000 total??? Time to find a new pool?


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> My 7970 sucks(500kh/s) but It's been mining pretty well for less than 24 hours.


try this

--thread-concurrency 8192 --intensity 13 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 -g 2 -d 0 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048

this is what I get on my 7970 with those settings.


Here are the pools I use

#1 http://fast-pool.com/

#2 https://www.suchcoins.com/

The first one is a bigger pool so you get paid more often


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> I'd say they're pretty far away from doing "just as well" when a highly overclocked 780 Ti can't beat a stock 280X that costs roughly half as much.


I already mentioned this to him but he's flat out ignored it. Must be the ego blocking logic. You don't buy nvidia to mine on period. Doesn't make sense to part time mine either unless you like dealing with nickels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> How well would a 670 or 680 hold up with the new cudaminer updates?


I've mentioned this a few times already, expect half that. ~300khash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> So i've been mining on dogepool.net The 12 hours I got nearly 20,000. Now in the last 2 days I have barely gotten 8,000 total??? Time to find a new pool?


Maybe or the difficulty has risen. Some pools seem to payout better than others for no visible reason.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> So i've been mining on dogepool.net The 12 hours I got nearly 20,000. Now in the last 2 days I have barely gotten 8,000 total??? Time to find a new pool?


A lot has to do how many user/hashrate is on that pool. That pool you linked has a very low hash rate compared to the ones I linked in the previous post.

What is your hash rate?

Try one of the pools I linked and see how it works out for you.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> How well would a 670 or 680 hold up with the new cudaminer updates?


Using "-H 1 -C 2 -m 1 -d 0 -l K16x16 -i 0" I get 239 hash rate with my 680 using the new cudaminer. Not the best but when I first started a couple of days ago I getting 165 hash rates. Mining Litecoins gets me around 350 khash but it's not the same with dogecoin, I don't know why.

Also doge has been hovering in the high 70's atm.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> try this
> 
> --thread-concurrency 8192 --intensity 13 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 -g 2 -d 0 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048
> 
> this is what I get on my 7970 with those settings.


This is the best kh/s I can get with my 7970


That's using these settings: --thread-concurrency 8192 -I 13 -g 1 -w 64


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Using "-H 1 -C 2 -m 1 -d 0 -l K16x16 -i 0" I get 239 hash rate with my 680 using the new cudaminer. Not the best but when I first started a couple of days ago I getting 165 hash rates. Mining Litecoins gets me around 350 khash but it's not the same with dogecoin, I don't know why.
> 
> Also doge has been hovering in the high 70's atm.


Try K8x32 or K7x32 and make sure you guys are using the x86 version.

Also why are you using something so inefficient to mine such a difficult coin? Free electricity?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Try K8x32 or K7x32 and make sure you guys are using the x86 version.
> 
> Also why are you using something so inefficient to mine such a difficult coin? Free electricity?


I don't mine litecoin I just wanted to see the differences in hashes and difficulty. It took hours to sync the litecoin wallet only to mine for a minute or 2. I'll be checking those configs too thanks.









EDIT: Using K8x32 or K7x32 gives me a "680 result does not validate on cpu". *Nvm was using the wrong mining file. Thanks jumped up to 360khash.*


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> A lot has to do how many user/hashrate is on that pool. That pool you linked has a very low hash rate compared to the ones I linked in the previous post.
> 
> What is your hash rate?
> 
> Try one of the pools I linked and see how it works out for you.


I just signed up for a new pool and its saying I SHOULD get 22,000 a day.

I'm mining on a 7970, getting 720Khash/s using the clock speeds of 1050/1500 But it usually sits around 680 Khash/s when Im using the PC.


----------



## WhiteCrane

I just started mining these today. I feel like my GPU is spinning it's wheels and going nowhere. I'm only hashing 15.80Kh/s, and my temp is only 54.0C.

Can someone direct me where to go to optimize my GPU settings??? I need a tutorial, and I can not find one for the 7870.


----------



## gumball458

https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

try that


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*
> 
> I just started mining these today. I feel like my GPU is spinning it's wheels and going nowhere. I'm only hashing 15.80Kh/s, and my temp is only 54.0C.
> 
> Can someone direct me where to go to optimize my GPU settings??? I need a tutorial, and I can not find one for the 7870.


if you are using a .bat file try these settings :

--thread-concurrency 16000 --no-submit-stale -I 19 -g 1 -w 256

and if you can set gpu clock and mem clock i found 920/1485 with a voltage setting of .988 if you can also adjust voltage, for less power usage.









i get 820kh/s with both cards running. oh and make sure crossfire is disabled if you are using two or more cards. the 7870s dont like cgminer and crossfire. i've found this to be so with 3 different setups.


----------



## WhiteCrane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumball458*
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison
> 
> try that


My problem is I honestly have no clue how to properly modify the config file. Where should I go to learn how to mess with these values? Not looking for anyone to do it for me, just want a tutorial.
Quote:


> "intensity" : "d",
> "vectors" : "1",
> "worksize" : "256",
> "kernel" : "scrypt",
> "lookup-gap" : "0",
> "thread-concurrency" : "0",
> "shaders" : "1280",
> "gpu-engine" : "0-0",
> "gpu-fan" : "0-85",
> "gpu-memclock" : "0",
> "gpu-memdiff" : "0",
> "gpu-powertune" : "0",
> "gpu-vddc" : "0.000",
> "temp-cutoff" : "95",
> "temp-overheat" : "85",
> "temp-target" : "75",
> "api-mcast-port" : "4028",
> "api-port" : "4028",
> "expiry" : "120",
> "gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
> "gpu-platform" : "0",
> "gpu-threads" : "1",
> "hotplug" : "5",
> "log" : "5",
> "no-pool-disable" : true,
> "queue" : "1",
> "scan-time" : "30",
> "scrypt" : true,
> "temp-hysteresis" : "3",
> "shares" : "0",
> "kernel-path" : "/usr/local/bin"


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabzilla*
> 
> I have two 6950s in my mining rig, each of which averages 430kh/s. I'm using the auto temp function, which attempts to keep the core temp at 80c, so the core varies between 800-920mhz. Memory is static at 1350. Try intensity of 18 and thread concurrency of 800. Oh, and check to make sure your clocks aren't being throttled.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Tatakai All

Where's the best place to keep your dogecoins? Is it best to keep them in the wallet or at trading sites like Cryptsy?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Where's the best place to keep your dogecoins? Is it best to keep them in the wallet or at trading sites like Cryptsy?


I keep mine in my wallet, If ANYONE else gets hacked, dont want your coins going bye bye , Right?


----------



## arcade9

I sold my gtx 780 to buy a couple 280x vapor x SAPPHIRE







also

DOGECOIN just hit CHINA! is on BTER exchange now


----------



## uberjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Where's the best place to keep your dogecoins? Is it best to keep them in the wallet or at trading sites like Cryptsy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I keep mine in my wallet, If ANYONE else gets hacked, dont want your coins going bye bye , Right?


From what I understand, your wallet once created doesn't even need to be on a system to get coins sent to it. Right now I'm formatting flash cards to store mine on and removing from system =]


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberjon*
> 
> From what I understand, your wallet once created doesn't even need to be on a system to get coins sent to it. Right now I'm formatting flash cards to store mine on and removing from system =]


I keep the dat file on two usb sticks just in case! When I want to use it I put in on my c drive and then when done, I remove off the computer and back on the usb stick


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberjon*
> 
> From what I understand, your wallet once created doesn't even need to be on a system to get coins sent to it. Right now I'm formatting flash cards to store mine on and removing from system =]


How do you go about doing that once you have it installed already on a HDD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> I keep the dat file on two usb sticks just in case! When I want to use it I put in on my c drive and then when done, I remove off the computer and back on the usb stick


Good idea.


----------



## Slightly skewed

If anyone has a refferal for Vircurex please PM me!! Thanks. It's kind of time sensitive.


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> try this
> 
> --thread-concurrency 8192 --intensity 13 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 -g 2 -d 0 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048
> 
> this is what I get on my 7970 with those settings.


I tried those settings and I went from about 520kh/s to 380kh/s. Not sure what's up.


----------



## Tatakai All

Doge has been steadily going up all day and is in the 3 digits atm. Here's hoping to it going up even more.


----------



## Capwn

This morning my multipool was showing a 3k doge deposit as worth almost 2 btc ( was @ 1.9xxxxxx) 10 mins later was back below 1 , @ ~ .9 ,, Still wayy up tho


----------



## RagingCain

It bounced way up, my market value went from 17$ back up to 79$.

I was loving the crashing. The fact it recovered is proof it wasn't floating on initial momentum. It maybe the real deal!

In honor of the DogeCoin, I give you Darth Doge.


----------



## AlphaC

Apparently it's about ~$0.0007 now (~120 Satoshi) now about 100 Satoshis

https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=btc&locale=ru
https://www.cryptsy.com/markets/view/132
https://coinedup.com/OrderBook?market=DOGE&base=BTC
https://www.coins-e.com/exchange/DOGE_BTC/

It's likely rallying due to the addition of DOGE to the BTER exchange

https://bter.com/trade/doge_btc

edit:

apparently Vircurex has DOGE to USD
https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt=doge&base=usd&locale=en


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> This morning my multipool was showing a 3k doge deposit as worth almost 2 btc ( was @ 1.9xxxxxx) 10 mins later was back below 1 , @ ~ .9 ,, Still wayy up tho


From what I am looking at http://coinmarketcap.com/ the value of dogecoin is 0.000759 USD and 0.0012600 mBTC. How are you coming up with 3000 dogecoin being worth 2 bitcoins?


----------



## HighTemplar

Getting 1325 KH/s with 2 780 Ti's. I'll repost results later when I add the other 4 GK110's I have


----------



## Infinitegrim

Well I have found that the smaller the pool the better! Since blocks are 1,000,000 DOGE, you get a TON per block. With only 4-5 miners its taking around 24 hours per block, but I'm getting 30,000 per block for my one 7970. One guy has 23 M/hash of power so he is getting 800,000 a round


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Well I have found that the smaller the pool the better! Since blocks are 1,000,000 DOGE, you get a TON per block. With only 4-5 miners its taking around 24 hours per block, but I'm getting 30,000 per block for my one 7970. One guy has 23 M/hash of power so he is getting 800,000 a round


This is intriguing, we should assemble an OCN doge pool


----------



## dealio

i guess when large pools overwhelm the pool server you end up with rejects??


----------



## dogbiscuit

What's the mining rate for Worldcoin (WDC) with, say, 500Kh ?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> I'd say they're pretty far away from doing "just as well" when a highly overclocked 780 Ti can't beat a stock 280X that costs roughly half as much.


Half as much? Good luck finding a 280x for half as much right now.

And your statement is completely null when taking into account that many people already HAVE Nvidia GPUs. What I'm saying is the Khash per Kw/hr is not as far apart between the two companies as many make it out to be. It seems as if some people are attempting to stop those with Nvidia GPUs from even attempting to mine for fear of increasing the difficulty.

I for one am well aware of the benefit of AMD GPUs for mining, however those of us with several high end GK104 or GK110 GPUs can do very well these days, to the point of being about 80% as profitable per Kw/hr as an AMD GPU, if you don't take into account the price of the cards themselves, which absolutely does not matter if the cost is already sunk into the GPUs for gaming anyways.









By the way, I'm over 700 Kh/s per GPU now. That screenshot is now void.

Also, every 7970 does not do 700 KH/s plus. I'm no noob at mining, as I've been doing it for quite a few years, and I'm generally good at working with batch files/linux and so on. My 7970 will NOT do more than 550 KH/s no matter what settings I use. However my 780 Ti's will do 650 KH/s at STOCK.

To be clear, NO I do not recommend purchasing GK110 GPUs for the sole purpose of mining. But now, at the very least, going with Nvidia for gaming is not detrimental to mining aspirations.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Half as much? Good luck finding a 280x for half as much right now.


I already did, a couple of days ago. For less than half actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> And your statement is completely null when taking into account that many people already HAVE Nvidia GPUs. What I'm saying is the Khash per Kw/hr is not as far apart between the two companies as many make it out to be. It seems as if some people are attempting to stop those with Nvidia GPUs from even attempting to mine for fear of increasing the difficulty.
> 
> I for one am well aware of the benefit of AMD GPUs for mining, however those of us with several high end GK104 or GK110 GPUs can do very well these days, to the point of being about 80% as profitable per Kw/hr as an AMD GPU, if you don't take into account the price of the cards themselves, which absolutely does not matter if the cost is already sunk into the GPUs for gaming anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm over 700 Kh/s per GPU now. That screenshot is now void.


Hey, you're the one who said _just as good_. I don't know what you're getting now, but yesterday you posted 1.4 khash/W, about 70% of what two 280X can do. My statement still stands; pretty far from _just as good_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Also, every 7970 does not do 700 KH/s plus. I'm no noob at mining, as I've been doing it for quite a few years, and I'm generally good at working with batch files/linux and so on. My 7970 will NOT do more than 550 KH/s no matter what settings I use. However my 780 Ti's will do 650 KH/s at STOCK.
> 
> To be clear, NO I do not recommend purchasing GK110 GPUs for the sole purpose of mining. But now, at the very least, going with Nvidia for gaming is not detrimental to mining aspirations.


I'm just curious now. If 780 Ti does 650 khash/s at stock, why did you show them doing 600 khash/s @ 1254 MHz in your previous screen? Were they configured that badly?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> I already did, a couple of days ago. For less than half actually.
> Hey, you're the one who said _just as good_. I don't know what you're getting now, but yesterday you posted 1.4 khash/W, about 70% of what two 280X can do. My statement still stands; pretty far from _just as good_.
> I'm just curious now. If 780 Ti does 650 khash/s at stock, why did you show them doing 600 khash/s @ 1254 MHz in your previous screen? Were they configured that badly?


Yes, that was my first day mining. I get about 750 per card now.

I was using a config for a Titan, which has 1 less SMX. Once I took advantage of the extra SMX, I gained another 90 KH/s or so per card.

Also, on my Q6600 rig, I'm having issues setting up an identical setup with the same GPUs. I've tried different BIOSes, however I'm getting a lot of the CPU reject errors unless I run at a much lower KH/s. I used the exact same configs.

I'm thinking it's because I'm only using 2GB of RAM on that rig and the CPU isn't exactly 100% stable, as it's been beaten up over the years.

I may setup a cheap-o AMD rig with 4-5 PCI-e instead. As the Q6600 only has 2 PCIe, or 3 with risers.

However, for some reason, the Q6600 w/2GB RAM and Win 8.1 is running a 5870 just fine. Quite odd..

I also expected a 5870 to do much better than it does in Scrypt. 400 KH/s is considered a pretty good hash rate for a 5870, which is what I'm getting, but it just seems pretty bad considering a GTX 680 can almost do that. 5870s were beasts for Bitcoin, but it seems for Scrypt they're not as good.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Half as much? Good luck finding a 280x for half as much right now.
> 
> And your statement is completely null when taking into account that many people already HAVE Nvidia GPUs. What I'm saying is the Khash per Kw/hr is not as far apart between the two companies as many make it out to be. It seems as if some people are attempting to stop those with Nvidia GPUs from even attempting to mine for fear of increasing the difficulty.
> 
> I for one am well aware of the benefit of AMD GPUs for mining, however those of us with several high end GK104 or GK110 GPUs can do very well these days, to the point of being about 80% as profitable per Kw/hr as an AMD GPU, if you don't take into account the price of the cards themselves, which absolutely does not matter if the cost is already sunk into the GPUs for gaming anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm over 700 Kh/s per GPU now. That screenshot is now void.
> 
> Also, every 7970 does not do 700 KH/s plus. I'm no noob at mining, as I've been doing it for quite a few years, and I'm generally good at working with batch files/linux and so on. My 7970 will NOT do more than 550 KH/s no matter what settings I use. However my 780 Ti's will do 650 KH/s at STOCK.
> 
> To be clear, NO I do not recommend purchasing GK110 GPUs for the sole purpose of mining. But now, at the very least, going with Nvidia for gaming is not detrimental to mining aspirations.


What are your mining parameters? Your results sound like a HUGE exaggeration. 80% as profitable? Please don't mislead new miners.









No one interested in mining should ever consider nVidia GPUs unless they don't mind *mining at a loss* from Day 1. My GTX Titan mines at 325Kh/s... less than half that of my 280x (740Kh/s). I have never seen any nVidia GPU above 400Kh/s on any directory.

I'm a huge fan of nVidia's gaming performance, but mining with them is a complete waste of money (electricity). It is detrimental to mining aspirations.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*
> 
> What are your mining parameters? Your results sound like a HUGE exaggeration. 80% as profitable? Please don't mislead new miners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one interested in mining should ever consider nVidia GPUs unless they don't mind *mining at a loss* from Day 1. My GTX Titan mines at 325Kh/s... less than half that of my 280x (740Kh/s). I have never seen any nVidia GPU above 400Kh/s on any directory.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of nVidia's gaming performance, but mining with them is a complete waste of money (electricity). It is detrimental to mining aspirations.


the newer versions of cudaminer have raised performance substantially.

check out my single titan on air.... needing water badly


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the newer versions of cudaminer have raised performance substantially.
> 
> check out my single titan on air.... needing water badly


Wow, that's fantastic! I'll have to explore this further.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*
> 
> What are your mining parameters? Your results sound like a HUGE exaggeration. 80% as profitable? Please don't mislead new miners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one interested in mining should ever consider nVidia GPUs unless they don't mind *mining at a loss* from Day 1. My GTX Titan mines at 325Kh/s... less than half that of my 280x (740Kh/s). I have never seen any nVidia GPU above 400Kh/s on any directory.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of nVidia's gaming performance, but mining with them is a complete waste of money (electricity). It is detrimental to mining aspirations.


You need to config you miner better cause with my 680 I get 325 khash at stock clocks, with a mild OC I get 359 khash.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> You need to config you miner better cause with my 680 I get 325 khash at stock clocks, with a mild OC I get 359 khash.


yep

Xyxyll get cudaminer-12-18-2013 and try this

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -H 1 -i 0 -l T14x15 -o stratum+tcp://...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> You need to config you miner better cause with my 680 I get 325 khash at stock clocks, with a mild OC I get 359 khash.


It could be a case of he hasn't looked into it in awhile. Maybe a bit of both.

And HighTemplar, not every vendor is gouging on the AMD cards. Someone posted a link to a vendor selling asus 280x's at their proper price of 330, so even less than half the price of a 780ti. And the prices will return to normal soon. So to recap, since you seem a bit slow, 2x280x=~1600khash for *less* than the price of one 780ti which does less than half that amount at ~750khash. So almost as good.







Sounds like a case of fanboyism blocking reality receptors again. If you've already got the hardware for gaming sitting around collecting dust, great. Have at it. New miners need to also keep in mind the wear and tear 24/7 100%load has on a card which is going to decrease second hand value significantly. Personally I would have a hard time justifying beating on 2100 dollars worth of hardware that wasn't dedicated to the task at the returns I'd see given their performance. You might be able to pay off the hardware in a few months if the market holds steady, and with scrypt asics inbound in a few months who knows.

And to new miners, mining on anything Kepler down is a waste of time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I apologize for being jerky, spending too much time on the internet can do that.


----------



## WolfssFang

Can anyone help me with my .bat file? Atm i only have

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://

I have a stock gtx 680 atm, i get around 270 khash/s


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> This is intriguing, we should assemble an OCN doge pool


Within the last 12 hours we found two more blocks. I got 27,000 for one and 33,000 for the other. Now we didn't solve anything for the 12 hours before it, but still 60,000 in one day seems amazing for a 7970.

What are you guys getting per day?


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Within the last 12 hours we found two more blocks. I got 27,000 for one and 33,000 for the other. Now we didn't solve anything for the 12 hours before it, but still 60,000 in one day seems amazing for a 7970.
> 
> What are you guys getting per day?


Where are you mining?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It could be a case of he hasn't looked into it in awhile. Maybe a bit of both.
> 
> And HighTemplar, not every vendor is gouging on the AMD cards. Someone posted a link to a vendor selling asus 280x's at their proper price of 330, so even less than half the price of a 780ti. And the prices will return to normal soon. So to recap, since you seem a bit slow, 2x280x=~1600khash for *less* than the price of one 780ti which does less than half that amount at ~750khash. So almost as good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a case of fanboyism blocking reality receptors again. If you've already got the hardware for gaming sitting around collecting dust, great. Have at it. New miners need to also keep in mind the wear and tear 24/7 100%load has on a card which is going to decrease second hand value significantly. Personally I would have a hard time justifying beating on 2100 dollars worth of hardware that wasn't dedicated to the task at the returns I'd see given their performance. You might be able to pay off the hardware in a few months if the market holds steady, and with scrypt asics inbound in a few months who knows.
> 
> And to new miners, mining on anything Kepler down is a waste of time.


Did you not read my post? I stated SEVERAL times that I only recommend it if the hardware is already owned. I think YOUR 'reality receptors' are blocked...









And in response to your 'fanboyism' comment, since most of you seem to run right to that any time someone has a stack of the same brand GPU... I've also owned 7+ Tahiti GPUs, and 6+ Cayman GPUs.

Also, just because 'someone posted a link' of a 280x selling near retail, that is not the general consensus, and is cherry picked. In general, they ARE price gouged right now. Check Newegg if you don't believe it.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*
> 
> What are your mining parameters? Your results sound like a HUGE exaggeration. 80% as profitable? Please don't mislead new miners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one interested in mining should ever consider nVidia GPUs unless they don't mind *mining at a loss* from Day 1. My GTX Titan mines at 325Kh/s... less than half that of my 280x (740Kh/s). I have never seen any nVidia GPU above 400Kh/s on any directory.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of nVidia's gaming performance, but mining with them is a complete waste of money (electricity). It is detrimental to mining aspirations.


Perhaps you should've read the thread a bit more before chiming in and telling me I'm exaggerating. I've posted several screenshots @ 620 KH/s plus, and I'm currently at around 750 KH/s per GPU.

If my math serves me correctly, 750 Khash is well above 80% as profitable per watt vs a 290X, which puts out more heat, and has a higher TDP, thus a higher power cost. Oh and they cost roughly the same as a 780 Ti these days, with the 290 costing roughly the same as a 780.

Those of you claiming that 280x's are a better value, that is common sense. Anyone within 3 seconds of joining the mining scene would know that. I've been mining since the 5870/5770 days, so I'm well aware of the capabilities of their shaders.

They aren't exactly a perfect option either. They're price gouged along with the rest of the AMD stock right now, and if you go Ebay, you're looking at some ragged out, beat on cards that probably coil whine like there's no tomorrow. Rolling the dice is fine, that's all crypto is, it's a gamble.


----------



## AlphaC

HighTemplar, how much are you pulling from the wall with your GTX 780 Ti? Is there any way for you to calculate GPU-only?

It should be around 250W +/- whatever power limit increase

GK106 pushes about 200 kh/s on 150W or so.

GK104 is likely a lost cause if it pushes ~350kh/s max (for GTX770) , with 160-200W power consumption but there's hope for GK110.
(GTX 660Ti / GTX670: 250-300 kHash/sec also have been reported , GTX 760 ~280kh/s , GTX 680 ~300kh/s)

GTX 780s are supposedly pushing 550 kh/s when overclocked a bit , I've seen a few with 600 kh/s (Classified with 650 kh/s+).


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Within the last 12 hours we found two more blocks. I got 27,000 for one and 33,000 for the other. Now we didn't solve anything for the 12 hours before it, but still 60,000 in one day seems amazing for a 7970.
> 
> What are you guys getting per day?


~10,000 doge/day for me.


----------



## revro

i joined https://www.dogepool.net
any info how often do they payout the dogecoins? or which pools pay up each 100dogecoins? i kinda seem remember there was a post about it in one of the dogecoin threads.

I am getting around 495kH on my factory overclocked gigabyte gtx 780 OC 1006MHz, 1084,4MHz boost 2. my pc runs about 379W from wall, with 70C temp, but i have a lot of fans in my rig









thank you
revro


----------



## Thingamajig

Can't help but wonder if Frickfrock has some stake in this coin. Would explain the threads.

Anyone who understands the basics of mining know this coin is likely to be another short lived, pump-and-dump scheme. Best of luck to you mining it though, just don't be silly enough to invest cash or bitcoin into it expecting miracles. I wouldn't want to be holding the coins when this one crashes.


----------



## Tatakai All

I like your obvious logic lol. I wouldn't want to be stuck in the middle of a burning bridge with nothing but a match and a can full of gasoline. I wouldn't want to be a paraplegic surfing in chum bloody water in a seal suit. I wouldn't want to be stuck for hours in a fart chambered elevator with explosive diarrhea and white pants.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Can't help but wonder if Frickfrock has some stake in this coin. Would explain the threads.
> 
> Anyone who understands the basics of mining know this coin is likely to be another short lived, pump-and-dump scheme. Best of luck to you mining it though, just don't be silly enough to invest cash or bitcoin into it expecting miracles. I wouldn't want to be holding the coins when this one crashes.


quite a few multipools cash out at the end of the day to BTC


----------



## barkinos98

I'm going to join this turkish pool now, been mining for 2 hours now and luckyminers still shows nothing gained :/
And im getting like 380-400kh/s and its working so its weirdd


----------



## revro

i mined for about hour or two and got 700+ DGC, now i am mining for like 5 hours and still nothing. but i think its cause its a new block and i got lucky to get to ending of previous block


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> ~10,000 doge/day for me.


Im getting about 10-15k a day at doge.poolerino.com Although the payouts are getting less an less now


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my .bat file? Atm i only have
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://
> 
> I have a stock gtx 680 atm, i get around 270 khash/s


cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://de.suchcoins.com:3333 -u wokername.whatunameit -p password H 1 -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -l K16x16

example of user and passworld
u-Carlitos714.1 u-x

I included a pool too so you can change that if you want

For the part in red, read the read me txt file in the cudaminer folder. It will explain what those things are
I used this too -H 1 -i 1 -l 112x2 -C 1

I dont remember what I used so play around with those settings at the end see what give you better results


----------



## WolfssFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://de.suchcoins.com:3333 -u wokername.whatunameit -p password H 1 -i 0 -C 1 -m 1 -l K16x16
> 
> example of user and passworld
> u-Carlitos714.1 u-x
> 
> I included a pool too so you can change that if you want
> 
> For the part in red, read the read me txt file in the cudaminer folder. It will explain what those things are
> I used this too -H 1 -i 1 -l 112x2 -C 1
> 
> I dont remember what I used so play around with those settings at the end see what give you better results


Thanks for the help! I was about to post my config since i started to play around with it last night.

Code:



Code:


cudaminer.exe -C 2 -D -i 0 -l auto -o

I also over clocked my card 100% load im at 68c 1228 clock and 3206 mem wish 390khash/s


----------



## aroc91

Just started mining and I know next to nothing about it. How does hash/s translate to coins/day or whatever?

Edit: Disregard. I found a chart on my pool's site.


----------



## Faithh

I have 580 Khash/s on my samsung 780 running at 1123/7000. The card really needs more power since I'm stuck at 110% and the voltage is 1.049 lol. Both of my cards do [email protected]



If you're interested in my code:

cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -O x.1:123 -H 2 -i 0 -t 1 -C 2 -l T12x32

Use T12x32 for a 780 because there are 2304 cuda cores so 12 SMX units so T12x32. Use T14x32 for a gtx titan because there are 14 SMX units (2688 cores) and use T15x32 for 780ti (2880cores). T is only for GK110 boards so no 770 or below.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I have 580 Khash/s on my samsung 780 running at 1123/7000. The card really needs more power since I'm stuck at 110% and the voltage is 1.049 lol. Both of my cards do [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in my code:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -O x.1:123 -H 2 -i 0 -t 1 -C 2 -l T12x32
> *
> Use T12x32 for a 780 because there are 2304 cuda cores so 12 SMX units so T12x32. Use T14x32 for a gtx titan because there are 14 SMX units (2688 cores) and use T15x32 for 780ti (2880cores). T is only for GK110 boards so no 770 or below.*


The number after the x ( in your case x32 ) Mine is set to x4, What does this number do?


----------



## revro

@Faithh: so why is my GTX 780 being autodetecting T12x14 instead of T12x32?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I have 580 Khash/s on my samsung 780 running at 1123/7000. The card really needs more power since I'm stuck at 110% and the voltage is 1.049 lol. Both of my cards do [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in my code:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -o stratum+tcp://stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -O x.1:123 -H 2 -i 0 -t 1 -C 2 -l T12x32
> 
> Use T12x32 for a 780 because there are 2304 cuda cores so 12 SMX units so T12x32. Use T14x32 for a gtx titan because there are 14 SMX units (2688 cores) and use T15x32 for 780ti (2880cores). T is only for GK110 boards so no 770 or below.


You have a samsung gpu?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> I tried those settings and I went from about 520kh/s to 380kh/s. Not sure what's up.


hes running 3.1.0, the newer versions of CGminer dont like those settings


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> The number after the x ( in your case x32 ) Mine is set to x4, What does this number do?


32 will only use max 2GB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> @Faithh: so why is my GTX 780 being autodetecting T12x14 instead of T12x32?


As you said autodetect







Just set it to 32
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> You have a samsung gpu?


I meant the vram from one gpu is samsung and the other is elpida.


----------



## revro

thanks Faithh, i went from 495 to cca 505 avg kH on T12x32


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want a pair of 780 classifieds now lol


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I want a pair of 780 classifieds now lol


Treason!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Treason!


I don't wanna overpay for a radeon, and there's practically no stock here. I'd pay the same for a 280X...which is slower for other stuff. (also to avoid the temptation to mine on my main rig)


----------



## revro

evga 780s are in my country 50-80eur more than gigabyte 780oc windforce.

EDIT: great now the block that i mined for 5 hours got orphaned and my 1.6k DOGE is porbably gone forever ...


----------



## AlphaC

Dogewallet (not the Qt one that runs on your computer, the online wallet) was hacked, so I think dogecoin will drop a bit in response the flood of coins from the hacker coin-mixing.

I'm angry at whoever would do this, it's a week old coin ...

http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1tottg/dogewallet_hacked_21_million_dogecoins_stolen/

Another reddit user claims the whole site was a scam: http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1toxc4/psa_dogewalletcom_was_a_scam_not_a_hack/


----------



## Dinnr

Me and a bunch of others said this was a stupid idea when it was originally brainstormed.
Now look at us, we are fools









Should have mined them when I could get millions an hour.


----------



## ABeta

Is it just me or the difficulty jumped up a lot? Few days ago I mined and got 6000 coin for 5 hours and now 5 hours of mining only got me 800 coin.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Is it just me or the difficulty jumped up a lot? Few days ago I mined and got 6000 coin for 5 hours and now 5 hours of mining only got me 800 coin.


Very more difficult


----------



## aroc91

Any speculation as to how high the value will go? I can't imagine dogecoin reaching bitcoin levels.


----------



## WolfssFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Any speculation as to how high the value will go? I can't imagine dogecoin reaching bitcoin levels.


All i hope is it comes close to $1.


----------



## jagz

I'd be happy with 1 cent per doge personally. 100k doge = 1k USD? I'm down. $1 each? 100k = 100k ? I WISH haha.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Tempted to throw my other 3 cards into DOGE. They're doing the safe mining for LTC right now, while I've got one 7950 mining for DOGE. Just ran that calculator, and I'd be making like $40 per day almost if I put all my efforts into DOGE. Worth it in the short term, sure. Worth it long term (which is why I mine), that's questionable.
> 
> I'll keep my config the way it is, I know LTC should be the safe bet, so I'll just continue to mine for those on the majority of my hardware. DOGE is fun though.


That's exactly how I look at it. I calculate if and see if it is worth mining with my current card. And every day seems like a profit.

I use this calculator to see how many coins I can get with my hash rate.

Then I put my estimated coins per day in this calculator and give me the estimated value.

I would die for that many cards! Right now to get 100k doge you need a hash rate of about 4280

Get a good week on Dogecoin brother and make some serious coin. Then kick back and it ride!


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I've been mining for about 2 hours now peaking around 800+ Kh/s. Does anyone know when the payout occurs in the pool?
> 
> Some miners at reddit are complaining some pools aren't paying out miners for their contribution in their pool.


I don't know what pool you're on. I mine about 50,000 a day. I auto payout @ 5000. I move it around a few times, then it gets deposited in my encrypted wallet. You should get about 10000 a day. If you haven't set-up auto payout to your wallet on your PC, do it now. Make it for 1000... fees be damned. Better than a server getting hacked and losing it all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> All i hope is it comes close to $1.


Too much volume and too low difficulty for that.. If you aren't selling as fast as you make them... well you're a true entrepreneur. I sell em when I get em. At any price.


----------



## aroc91

Making just over 2 bucks per day right now according to that, which is at least 4 times what my rig is using in electricity. Sweet.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Making just over 2 bucks per day right now according to that, which is at least 4 times what my rig is using in electricity. Sweet.


Then you shouldn't be mining. You're speculating.. not profiting.

*edit* and if all goes to pot... so am I .. but as it stands now... I'm profiting... and getting it while it's good.


----------



## aroc91

I'd be folding anyway, so it's not like I'm losing anything.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Very more difficult


In addition, http://dustcoin.com/mining

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Any speculation as to how high the value will go? I can't imagine dogecoin reaching bitcoin levels.


I've been hearing that due to the total volume of the coin and the huge block payout it wont see over 140 (0.00000140 BTC)as a real value. Might be spikes here and there but no one see anything substantial coming for it. Unless there is some kind of craze in china that makes it take off, the meme will fade and the coin won't go anywhere.

This coin was never meant to be serious but for fun and as a gateway for those looking to wet their feet.

And for those wondering or looking to make a few bucks on this, anything under 1000khash isn't going to net much of anything after power costs. You could always hold and hope for the best but for reasons stated above, that's a long shot.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I'd be folding anyway, so it's not like I'm losing anything.


As I watch the King of Kings on TCM buzzed on Christmas cheer.... your reward shall be in heaven.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> Is it just me or the difficulty jumped up a lot? Few days ago I mined and got 6000 coin for 5 hours and now 5 hours of mining only got me 800 coin.


Yes, it has up a lot.
I just found this out link about difficulty. Its only 10 days old and it was about 17 on the 14th of december. I started mining Dogecoin the day after Bitcoin took a dump with the whole Chinese bank problems. I saw the charts and dogecoins was the only thing going up while everything else was going down fast. I only had a 2 x gtx 680's so my hash rate at the time was like 450 together. Cudaminer was not very good at that time. I found a 7970 Direct II on craiglist for $250. Borrowed money from my wife and sold my 680's! I was making good coin then. Shortly after Doge exploded and well now you see how popular it has become. Difficulty is going up fast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Any speculation as to how high the value will go? I can't imagine dogecoin reaching bitcoin levels.


I dont think it will, but I would be so happy if it every it hit 50 cents a coin!

I do believe that when overstock.com start to accept Bitcoin next year, its gonna raise the prices of crypto-currency. Then there will be a big boom when other store realize how stupid they were by not accepting Bitcoin.

I already told my wife that when she opens her spa, she will be accepting crypto-currenty.

When people give value to something, it is now worth something. If the community supports it, there is now way it will not succeed.


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> That's exactly how I look at it. I calculate if and see if it is worth mining with my current card. And every day seems like a profit.
> 
> I use this calculator to see how many coins I can get with my hash rate.
> 
> Then I put my estimated coins per day in this calculator and give me the estimated value.
> 
> I would die for that many cards! Right now to get 100k doge you need a hash rate of about 4280
> 
> Get a good week on Dogecoin brother and make some serious coin. Then kick back and it ride!


LIES! I dont even get close to the amount it says i should be getting at the current difficulty with my hashes........says i should be getting 9k doge a day at 415kh/s pffffftttt i barely make half of that lol

Maybe my pool is ripping me off but i dont see it


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm done with mining doge with the increased difficulty, decreased returns and the effects that it'll have on my electricity bill. I mined for a few days and got about 25k that's only worth about $7.85 at the moment when converted to bitcoin. I was never in it to be serious, only to have a few just in case coins for that long shot and it's one hell of a long shot, a suckers bet if you will. I agree with others who are saying that doge will not end up becoming a serious contender and that the loss of interest and loss of popularity of the meme will in the end hinder the coins ultimate value and longevity.


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I'm done with mining doge with the increased difficulty, decreased returns and the effects that it'll have on my electricity bill. I mined for a few days and got about 25k that's only worth about $7.85 at the moment when converted to bitcoin. I was never in it to be serious, only to have a few just in case coins for that long shot and it's one hell of a long shot, a suckers bet if you will. I agree with others who are saying that doge will not end up becoming a serious contender and that the loss of interest and loss of popularity of the meme will in the end hinder the coins ultimate value and longevity.


man.........i have a friend [The one who told me about dogecoins] who started mining the 2nd day it was started, at that time he said the difficulty was at 12 and that he mined like 600k doge in 2 days with his 660ti, and bought 300k doge for $5, so hes sitting pretty now wit a healthy 800k Doge and isnt even mining anymore while im here slaving my machin 24/7 to get only 15k doge in 3 days









I might just buy 100k doge from someone for 80 bucks and call it quits. Hopefully i make a return of at least 10x


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellAce*
> 
> LIES! I dont even get close to the amount it says i should be getting at the current difficulty with my hashes........says i should be getting 9k doge a day at 415kh/s pffffftttt i barely make half of that lol
> 
> Maybe my pool is ripping me off but i dont see it


I'm gonna test it myself going from midnight to midnight.

Just remember if you use you PC its gonna drop your hash rate and the second factor is difficulty goes up everyday. I don't know maybe more then once a day so you have to take that into consideration.


----------



## HexATL

yeah right look at the studies, im going to be a billionaire soon w/ doge o got like 10000000s


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I don't know what pool you're on. I mine about 50,000 a day. I auto payout @ 5000. I move it around a few times, then it gets deposited in my encrypted wallet. You should get about 10000 a day. If you haven't set-up auto payout to your wallet on your PC, do it now. Make it for 1000... fees be damned. Better than a server getting hacked and losing it all.
> Too much volume and too low difficulty for that.. If you aren't selling as fast as you make them... well you're a true entrepreneur. I sell em when I get em. At any price.


How do you get your doges out of the system? I looked at a number of exchanges but I'm not sure which one is best/safest to use to get it to BTC and then eventually into USD.


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellAce*
> 
> LIES! I dont even get close to the amount it says i should be getting at the current difficulty with my hashes........says i should be getting 9k doge a day at 415kh/s pffffftttt i barely make half of that lol
> 
> Maybe my pool is ripping me off but i dont see it


I use: http://doge.hashfaster.com/index.php
And I make about 20-30K DOGE++ a day, with about 1000Khash


----------



## dogbiscuit

How much is Vicurex withdrawal fee ?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> I use: http://doge.hashfaster.com/index.php
> And I make about 20-30K DOGE++ a day, with about 1000Khash


When they say

GEOLOCATED STRATUM (use both) doge.hashfaster.com:3339 and stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339

What does that mean? Are you supposed to put both of those in your cgminer script somehow?


----------



## Sir Beregond

My pool stopped working sometime last night. Looks like I need to find another. Any recommendations?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> My pool stopped working sometime last night. Looks like I need to find another. Any recommendations?


For? I've been pretty happy with multipool for various coins.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> My pool stopped working sometime last night. Looks like I need to find another. Any recommendations?


doge.hashfaster.com probs the best one out there


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> For? I've been pretty happy with multipool for various coins.


I just started looking into those. Which one are you using and what is your experience with multipools?


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> My pool stopped working sometime last night. Looks like I need to find another. Any recommendations?


I use www.suchcoins.com as my primary (the site is currently down so check back up in in few hours) When the site in being worked on, the pool is still active.

my backup is http://www.fast-pool.com/

I like both so if you want give them a try!


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> When they say
> 
> GEOLOCATED STRATUM (use both) doge.hashfaster.com:3339 and stratum.doge.hashfaster.com:3339
> 
> What does that mean? Are you supposed to put both of those in your cgminer script somehow?


I am not sure myself, but i use doge.hashfaster.com:3339 and it works fine, blazing fast payouts aswell!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> I just started looking into those. Which one are you using and what is your experience with multipools?


Multipool.us that is. I have done doge and wdc on this site. I already have another pool I mine MEC on but I'll probably carry that over to here too.

fast-pool treated me well, but I switched away when they experienced some extended down time. I've had none of that on multipool.us


----------



## ivanlabrie

I can vouch for ypool.net for either protoshares or doge mining. Be it cpu or gpu.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> I am not sure myself, but i use doge.hashfaster.com:3339 and it works fine, blazing fast payouts aswell!


I switched to it to give it a try. Getting same speeds as my old pool but it seems much more reliable and faster payouts for sure.


----------



## Code-Red

I haven't seen any downtime on Multipool, but mining has been getting exponentially slower over the past three days there.


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> I use: http://doge.hashfaster.com/index.php
> And I make about 20-30K DOGE++ a day, with about 1000Khash


HOLY CRAP DUDE! Best pool NA!!!!!!

1% pool fee and 0 donating fee with auto withdrawals at as low as 500? Not only that but i litterally mined 105 Doge in 5 min. Im sticking with this one


----------



## HighTemplar

I was going through some of my extra 780 Ti's that I have laying around. I forgot my Reference 780 Ti's were beast OC'ers @ stock or under voltage.

780 KH/s and I'm still tweaking.

Once I get them under water, I'll be @ around 840-850.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> I was going through some of my extra 780 Ti's that I have laying around. I forgot my Reference 780 Ti's were beast OC'ers @ stock or under voltage.
> 
> 780 KH/s and I'm still tweaking.
> 
> Once I get them under water, I'll be @ around 840-850.


OMG!!! I want a 780ti Classified Hydrocopper nao


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I switched to it to give it a try. Getting same speeds as my old pool but it seems much more reliable and faster payouts for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellAce*
> 
> HOLY CRAP DUDE! Best pool NA!!!!!!
> 
> 1% pool fee and 0 donating fee with auto withdrawals at as low as 500? Not only that but i litterally mined 105 Doge in 5 min. Im sticking with this one


Np, just wanted to share the pool that I think treated me the best


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> I am not sure myself, but i use doge.hashfaster.com:3339 and it works fine, blazing fast payouts aswell!


Will check this out when I get home home from work. Thanks.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> I use: http://doge.hashfaster.com/index.php
> And I make about 20-30K DOGE++ a day, with about 1000Khash


I have been mining with teamdoge pool for the last 2 days, those scumbags were not paying out as much as they should have IMO. I just tried this pool and bam 10 minutes in I already have 500 doge coin. To put in perspective, it took 5 hours of mining to get 800 dogecoin from team doge. This is @ 1000 khash. Thank you very much for posting this!

Oh nvm, I am looking at unconfirmed total. I'll report back when I have some confirmed.


----------



## dealio

+1 holycow on hashfaster

i just switched like 5-10 minutes ago... 1 kdoge uncomfirmed


----------



## aroc91

What caused the drop in difficulty? My theoretical yield went up almost 25% from what it was yesterday.


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Will check this out when I get home home from work. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> +1 holycow on hashfaster
> 
> i just switched like 5-10 minutes ago... 1 kdoge uncomfirmed
> 
> I have been mining with teamdoge pool for the last 2 days, those scumbags were not paying out as much as they should have IMO. I just tried this pool and bam 10 minutes in I already have 500 doge coin. To put in perspective, it took 5 hours of mining to get 800 dogecoin from team doge. This is @ 1000 khash. Thank you very much for posting this!
> 
> Oh nvm, I am looking at unconfirmed total. I'll report back when I have some confirmed.


I have about the same hashrate, and it really seems like a lot of other pools are really not paying out what is right, but at least we've got it sorted out now








For me it takes usually between 5 and 10 minutes to confirm every small move from unconfirmed to confirmed








You won't regret it!


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> What caused the drop in difficulty? My theoretical yield went up almost 25% from what it was yesterday.


The small drop in DOGE/BTC?
But that would be close to nothing, since BTC has gone up 100$ since yesterday


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> The small drop in DOGE/BTC?
> But that would be close to nothing, since BTC has gone up 100$ since yesterday


http://dustcoin.com/mining

Difficulty for doge was somewhere around 425 yesterday on here, now it's at 365. However, on my pool's site, it shows 256 under my worker config. I don't really know what's going on.









Edit: Using hashfaster too. Their pool page shows me getting almost twice as much per day than I was with scryptpools.


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> http://dustcoin.com/mining
> 
> Difficulty for doge was somewhere around 425 yesterday on here, now it's at 365. However, on my pool's site, it shows 256 under my worker config. I don't really know what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Using hashfaster too. Their pool page shows me getting almost twice as much per day than I was with scryptpools.


I used scryptpools before aswell, it was HORRIBLE!


----------



## Jaapi

Damn, doge.hashfaster is way faster than dogehous, scryptools, anything else ive used 720k\hsh for 7950


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> Damn, doge.hashfaster is way faster than dogehous, scryptools, anything else ive used 720k\hsh for 7950


I'm curious to see how it stacks up vs multi. If difficulty stays 365 for a few hours I'll try to get a comparison.

- Diff just jumped to 379. Grrr. Stay at a constant long enough for me to do some comparisons doge!


----------



## ABeta

hashfaster is the real deal

2000 dogecoin confirmed in just one hour


----------



## InsideJob

I moved to hashfaster for mining doge on my 7970, diff here is much higher than the other pools I've tried recently but we'll see how it goes for a day or so. Current diff is 379 compared to 128 or so on other pools. Was getting ~10,000 doge/day running approx 20 hours of the day on multipool.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm using ypool and liking it so far...they make their own software for mining, like a custom proxy protocol and miners.
I'll stick with them.


----------



## thanos999

seeing everyone has jumped onto the dogecoin is thiere a catcoin i can invest in instead?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> seeing everyone has jumped onto the dogecoin is thiere a catcoin i can invest in instead?


https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=380130.0

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2463-kittehcoin-meow-information/

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=383611.20


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=380130.0
> 
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2463-kittehcoin-meow-information/
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=383611.20


damm im to late for that as well better get looking for the mouse or rat coin instead


----------



## IXcrispyXI

how do i make an acc on hashfaster?

edit: nvm found it

double edit: im very new to mining just wondering how do i go about selling doge coins?


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> how do i make an acc on hashfaster?
> 
> edit: nvm found it
> 
> double edit: im very new to mining just wondering how do i go about selling doge coins?


An exchange like cryptsy, or to private persons


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not cryptsy!!!

vircurex.com, bter.com, coins-e.com

In order of stability and reliability.

Then send btc to coinbase.com if you're in the US or use localbitcoins.com to cash out.


----------



## Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not cryptsy!!!
> 
> vircurex.com, bter.com, coins-e.com
> 
> In order of stability and reliability.
> 
> Then send btc to coinbase.com if you're in the US or use localbitcoins.com to cash out.


Anyone know of a service for Canadians to cash out (non-locally)? Seems like coinbase.com is US only


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Half as much? Good luck finding a 280x for half as much right now.


R9 280X

GTX 780Ti

Done and done. Either we haven't been getting hit as hard by the demand increases or it's been over-stated...Going by newegg, the price of a R9 280X is a bit under half that of a 780Ti. I'm going with the latter..


----------



## Infinitegrim

Did the block reward go down? Just finished a 24 hour block for it only to be worth 60,000 instead of the usual 900,000-1,000,000. After being split up between we barely got anything compared to our usual reward.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> hashfaster is the real deal
> 
> 2000 dogecoin confirmed in just one hour


Look's like I get about 1000 an hour on multipool. 1200 kh/s (though multi is reporting me at 825 kh/s but other times 1200 kh/s) What is your kh/s? Also I see difficulty is back at 454


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Look's like I get about 1000 an hour on multipool. 1200 kh/s (though multi is reporting me at 825 kh/s but other times 1200 kh/s) What is your kh/s? Also I see difficulty is back at 454


According to the cudaminer cmd window I am getting 1000 kh/s.On the website it was reporting like 1100-1200 at times and sometimes like 800.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Did the block reward go down? Just finished a 24 hour block for it only to be worth 60,000 instead of the usual 900,000-1,000,000. After being split up between we barely got anything compared to our usual reward.


What kind of rig are you getting those kind of numbers with? That's impressive.


----------



## Code-Red

I've only been getting 1500 a day with my 6970, not sure what's going on.


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Did the block reward go down? Just finished a 24 hour block for it only to be worth 60,000 instead of the usual 900,000-1,000,000. After being split up between we barely got anything compared to our usual reward.


Reward per block is random.








Source https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0


----------



## IXcrispyXI

in the last 4-5hrs ive got 487 confirmed and 1590 unconfirmed so far, intensity is set at 14 for a 6990 does that seem to be ok?


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> in the last 4-5hrs ive got 487 confirmed and 1590 unconfirmed so far, intensity is set at 14 for a 6990 does that seem to be ok?


That is low, try upping memclock, and Intesity, and check that you are not gettin HW errors...
Last 5 hours @1000Khash; https://k96.co/SJB8J @doge.hashfaster.com


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> That is low, try upping memclock, and Intesity, and check that you are not gettin HW errors...
> Last 5 hours @1000Khash; https://k96.co/SJB8J @doge.hashfaster.com


it was my intensity (only nets around 650kh/s but 17 gives me around 820kh/s or so) I'm not going to oc just yet due to high fan settings (sounds like my pc will take off into orbit) until i get my waterblock for the gpu then i will mess around with oc


----------



## bad_haze

All these cryptocurrencies are like countries IRL. Each cryptocurrency represents a different "nation". If this does take off, it would be smart to have a basket of them to profit.

Much mining.
Many profit.
Moon travel.


----------



## frankth3frizz

umm

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/bitcoin-alternative-dogecoin-hacked-21-million-coins-stolen/story?id=21342612

Edit: LOL
Quote:


> This is 100% incorrect. Please stop posting technical stories until you hire someone who can understand them and proofread your posts.
> 
> Dogecoin was not hacked.
> 
> A website that offered to be an online-wallet for users to store their Dogecoin in was hacked. That is like saying that the US Dollar was hacked when someone steals $10 from my paypal account.
> 
> They say that any PR is good PR, but this story is just embarrassing.


----------



## InsideJob

For those of you who haven't seen, I present to you... Snoop Doge.


----------



## Horusrogue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> it was my intensity (only nets around 650kh/s but 17 gives me around 820kh/s or so) I'm not going to oc just yet due to high fan settings (sounds like my pc will take off into orbit) until i get my waterblock for the gpu then i will mess around with oc


I ran Intensity 19 on my 5970. At stock it hashed 700.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I'm running two 6950s at 400khs a piece. I could get more out of them if I overclocked, somewhere close to 450-500.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen, I present to you... Snoop Doge.












Doge Townsend.


----------



## Code-Red

Alright, found the problem: Multipool. Don't bother mining there, hashfaster is indeed much better.

Multipool: 1500 doge/22 hours
Hashfaster: 1500 doge/3 hours

Exact same settings and card.


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Alright, found the problem: Multipool. Don't bother mining there, hashfaster is indeed much better.
> 
> Multipool: 1500 doge/22 hours
> Hashfaster: 1500 doge/3 hours
> 
> Exact same settings and card.


yup i just joined them cause of a refferal on this thread and i gotta tell you they are the best. The fees are minimal, withdrawals are nearly instant unlike some other pools *Cough Cough* Scryptpools that takes like 3 days to get ur doge* and you get the doge that u deserve


----------



## killeraxemannic

Can anyone give me an idea as to how much money mining is going to cost on my power bill? I keep seeing around $18 but I am not sure if that is calculating profits from mining in or not. Mining with my single 7970.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea as to how much money mining is going to cost on my power bill? I keep seeing around $18 but I am not sure if that is calculating profits from mining in or not. Mining with my single 7970.


(power used by rig) x (hours run per day) x (cost of electricity where you live) = $$$ per day

0.400 KW x 24 hours x $0.1 KW/hour or whatver your case is


----------



## revro

in my case its 0,3kW*12*0,16EU=0,576EUR per day ~ 2,7k DOGE, as 1,7k got orphaned in my last pool ...

best
revro


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doge Townsend.


Devin rocks


----------



## aroc91

Definitely digging hashfaster as well. Getting ~500 every 2-3 hours (sometimes 6 hours though). 3200 total in the last 17 hours, which is higher than their theoretical 2700 doge/day.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> (power used by rig) x (hours run per day) x (cost of electricity where you live) = $$$ per day
> 
> 0.400 KW x 24 hours x $0.1 KW/hour or whatver your case is


Oh wow mine is really good. Just looked at my bill and it's $0.06600 /kwh

So that would mean if I mined for a month straight it would cost me about $13 a month


----------



## flash2021

so for my two 7970's clocked the same at 1050/1500, I am getting ~ 542Kh/s each (total avg 1.084Mh/s)...is that low?

intensity 13, thread-concurrency 8192, -g 1

it seems if I up the intensity any more the hashrate goes down

see cgminer SS below


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Time to start mining.


This is how I feel. Can't ignore this any longer.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> so for my two 7970's clocked the same at 1050/1500, I am getting ~ 542Kh/s each (total avg 1.084Mh/s)...is that low?
> 
> intensity 13, thread-concurrency 8192, -g 1
> 
> it seems if I up the intensity any more the hashrate goes down
> 
> see cgminer SS below


That is low. I get 744 kh/s on my 7979 @ 1080/1500
I use this
--thread-concurrency 8192 --intensity 13 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 -g 2 -d 0 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> so for my two 7970's clocked the same at 1050/1500, I am getting ~ 542Kh/s each (total avg 1.084Mh/s)...is that low?
> 
> intensity 13, thread-concurrency 8192, -g 1
> 
> it seems if I up the intensity any more the hashrate goes down
> 
> see cgminer SS below


Ivanlabrie, the OP of the [Official] thread recommended 8191 concurrency, 13 intensity, 256 worksize and gpu threads 2 for my 7970's. It helped a lot.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> (power used by rig) x (hours run per day) x (cost of electricity where you live) = $$$ per day
> 
> 0.400 KW x 24 hours x $0.1 KW/hour or whatver your case is
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow mine is really good. Just looked at my bill and it's $0.06600 /kwh
> 
> So that would mean if I mined for a month straight it would cost me about $13 a month
Click to expand...

that is cheap. and it means get moar mining rigs


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Ivanlabrie, the OP of the [Official] thread recommended 8191 concurrency, 13 intensity, 256 worksize and gpu threads 2 for my 7970's. It helped a lot.


does it matter if I leave the crossfire bridge on? I've read it either doesn't matter or taking it off could help, just haven't tried yet

edit: it also seems that leaving gpu threads at 1 and concurrency at 8192 is working best...anything else drops my hashrate down into the high 700Kh/s range


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> That is low. I get 744 kh/s on my 7979 @ 1080/1500
> I use this
> --thread-concurrency 8192 --intensity 13 --lookup-gap 2 --worksize 256 -g 2 -d 0 --gpu-engine 1080 --gpu-memclock 1500 --shaders 2048


edit: what does the lookup-gap switch mean?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that is cheap. and it means get moar mining rigs


I just ordered another video card yesterday


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> does it matter if I leave the crossfire bridge on? I've read it either doesn't matter or taking it off could help, just haven't tried yet
> 
> edit: it also seems that leaving gpu threads at 1 and concurrency at 8192 is working best...anything else drops my hashrate down into the high 700Kh/s range


My bridge is on, just CFX disabled ofc.

Try what I recommended at stock clocks, and go from there.


----------



## flash2021

I just found this too..seems for my particular cards (2x Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz ed) ..when flashed with the "OC" card's BIOS, the hashrate increases

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2963.0

I don't really feel like doing that now though


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> I just found this too..seems for my particular cards (2x Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz ed) ..when flashed with the "OC" card's BIOS, the hashrate increases
> 
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2963.0
> 
> I don't really feel like doing that now though


Add: --gpu-memclock 1950


----------



## absoluteloki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> Add: --gpu-memclock 1950


That would be a questionably stable overclock for memory I would think.


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> Add: --gpu-memclock 1950


not when stock is 1500...when I was overclocking them when first bought I had them benching around 1700 but I think that was the most (VRM temps) I could get


----------



## absoluteloki89

I'm finding doge.hashfaster.com has slowed down considerably. Barely getting 400/hr today at 700khs.


----------



## Capwn

What ever happened to setting up a OCN mining pool?


----------



## xquisit

I have no clue what this is all about...

Incoming random guess, people are using their computer hardware to mine for coins? And in return these coins are currency?

Before I look any more foolish, fill me in please


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I have no clue what this is all about...
> 
> Incoming random guess, people are using their computer hardware to mine for coins? And in return these coins are currency?
> 
> Before I look any more foolish, fill me in please


http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteloki89*
> 
> I'm finding doge.hashfaster.com has slowed down considerably. Barely getting 400/hr today at 700khs.


I've gotten about 1500DOGE in the last 2hours @1000Khash


----------



## llythrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I have no clue what this is all about...
> 
> Incoming random guess, people are using their computer hardware to mine for coins? And in return these coins are currency?
> 
> Before I look any more foolish, fill me in please


Really just for lolz.


----------



## xquisit

Hey, I was totally lost


----------



## ccRicers

Sapphire cards seem to be a tricky bunch to tune right. I got it going consistently at over 600 kh/s now with 1050/1600 clocks, and 8192 thread concurrency. It can spike over 800 kh/s in some pools


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Sapphire cards seem to be a tricky bunch to tune right. I got it going consistently at over 600 kh/s now with 1050/1600 clocks, and 8192 thread concurrency. It can spike over 800 kh/s in some pools


I am getting 742 kh/s with my sapphire card according to cgminer. I have seen my pool showing over 1000 consistently but usually it's down around 800.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Thanks for the CUDAminer update guys. I how now have my random 660 mining @ 200kh/s for the doge just for lulz


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Thanks for the CUDAminer update guys. I how now have my random 660 mining @ 200kh/s for the doge just for lulz


Yeah, it was definitely a needed update. I'm mining with 5 780 Ti's, a 780 Classified, 7970, and a 5870. All Dogecoin


----------



## Ash568

im a little confused i have 343.59871334 DOGE is that 343 dogecoins


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash568*
> 
> im a little confused i have 343.59871334 DOGE is that 343 dogecoins


Is that in your wallet or at your pool?

Edit: If it is at hashfaster, then yes its 343 dogecoins essentially. Mine has 8 figures after the decimal as well.


----------



## Ash568

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Is that in your wallet or at your pool?
> 
> Edit: If it is at hashfaster, then yes its 343 dogecoins essentially. Mine has 8 figures after the decimal as well.


yes in my wallet


----------



## InsideJob

Prices are wayyy down right now


----------



## dogbiscuit

Anyone bought anything with DOGE yet ?


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Anyone bought anything with DOGE yet ?


Bitcoins


----------



## flash2021

well I'm hoping for Kittehcoin to take off. woke up with 340k MEOW

;0)


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Prices are wayyy down right now


I feel like people are forgetting how new Dogecoin still is.. I mean less than a month old..
Tho one of the fastest growing in history I believe.. Over 20k subscribers already over at r/Dogecoin .. Ride the train all the way or not at all I say, There are already marketplaces set up to trade doges, Just today found there is even a doge betting / gambling subreddit.. Also a doge subreddit that is ADULTS ONLY







.. TO THE MOON!!


----------



## PCSarge

if only i could make these 6850s that im imining doge on take above intensity 11... theyd be at like 250khash+ each if not more, stuck at 205 a piece atm

anyone find a downloadable dogewallet? multipool could send direct to cryptsy, dont know if hashfaster can or not (and dont swoon at me for using cryptsy, im friends with half the staff there)


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> if only i could make these 6850s that im imining doge on take above intensity 11... theyd be at like 250khash+ each if not more, stuck at 205 a piece atm
> 
> anyone find a downloadable dogewallet? multipool could send direct to cryptsy, dont know if hashfaster can or not (and dont swoon at me for using cryptsy, im friends with half the staff there)


https://github.com/dogecoin/dogecoin/releases/download/v1.3/dogecoin-qt-v13-Win.zip


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> https://github.com/dogecoin/dogecoin/releases/download/v1.3/dogecoin-qt-v13-Win.zip


thank you sir...if only they made a pool tracking app for android/ the galaxy gearwatch that showed your actual hashrate/ how many coins youve made in a 24 hr period, but i can dream cant i?
. hashfaster actually reports correct hashrates for my cards, the irony of multipool saying they were doing half of what they were


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> thank you sir...if only they made a pool tracking app for android/ the galaxy gearwatch that showed your actual hashrate/ how many coins youve made in a 24 hr period, but i can dream cant i?
> . hashfaster actually reports correct hashrates for my cards, the irony of multipool saying they were doing half of what they were


they made one for middlecoin







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zapto.samhippiemiddlepoolchecker


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> if only i could make these 6850s that im imining doge on take above intensity 11... theyd be at like 250khash+ each if not more, stuck at 205 a piece atm


I would think that 6850's should be able to go higher than intensity 11. All of my 6 series cards are set at intensity 17.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I would think that 6850's should be able to go higher than intensity 11. All of my 6 series cards are set at intensity 17.


they dont seem to like it, maybe my settings are bad? idk all i know is if i go above 11 it throws hw errors


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> they dont seem to like it, maybe my settings are bad? idk all i know is if i go above 11 it throws hw errors


have you tried settings on the hardware compare page drivers could come into play to i found for my 5870 and 6950 12.4 beta was the best for it.

https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> have you tried settings on the hardware compare page drivers could come into play to i found for my 5870 and 6950 12.4 beta was the best for it.
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison


doesnt help much it seems, it hasnt been updated for a 6850 since 2.11 im using 3.3.0

EDIT: this is my current settings minus pool info

"intensity" : "11",
"worksize" : "64",
"kernel" : "scrypt",
"lookup-gap" : "0",
"sharethreads" : "48",
"shaders" : "960",
"api-port" : "4028",
"expiry" : "120",
"gpu-dyninterval" : "7",
"gpu-platform" : "0",
"gpu-threads" : "1",
"hotplug" : "5",
"log" : "5",
"no-pool-disable" : true,
"scan-time" : "60",
"scrypt" : true


----------



## Horusrogue

What are you using to mine?

That doesn't seem like a batch file for CGMINER.

Last version of CG to support GPU was 3.7.2
It will most efficiently use your AMD/ATI hardware.
My 5970 runs at intensity 19 for reference. I am sure your cards can too.

>> https://www.google.ca/#q=cgminer+3.7.2


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Bitcoins


Sold some air and bought some wind with it.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> Sold some air and bought some wind with it.


Good investment, useful for cooling!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horusrogue*
> 
> What are you using to mine?
> 
> That doesn't seem like a batch file for CGMINER.
> 
> Last version of CG to support GPU was 3.7.2
> It will most efficiently use your AMD/ATI hardware.
> My 5970 runs at intensity 19 for reference. I am sure your cards can too.
> 
> >> https://www.google.ca/#q=cgminer+3.7.2


im using the OLD version of cgminer, 3.3.0 to be exact, maybe it is time i updated it, 3.4 refused to work so i left it on 3.3

ill try 3.7.2 out and see what happens

i dunno i write a batch file regularly like this:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
cgminer --scrypt -o doge.hashfaster.com:3339 -u username -p 0 -w 128 -I 12 --thread-concurrency 8064

i did that and it gave me a json error saying invalid config, ofc i had my username and pass in there i just omitted them for this

yet if i run the batch file the way i had it in that previous post, it works fine


----------



## PCSarge

....i wonder if my thread concurrency should be higher...im running 8192 atm... seems the shader parameter breaks cgminer i can run i17 and i19 easily now


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> I just found this too..seems for my particular cards (2x Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz ed) ..when flashed with the "OC" card's BIOS, the hashrate increases
> 
> https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=2963.0
> 
> I don't really feel like doing that now though


well incase anyone is wondering..I did flash both of my 7970's and WOW. I am now getting 740Kh/s max each at 1050/1500...total of about 1.4Mh/s..gain of 0.4Mh/s just for flashing!

question: will the dual-x bios behave differently than the vapor-x one I should be using? when I go back to gaming ,do I need to hit the BIOS switches on the cards, or just roll with it?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ....i wonder if my thread concurrency should be higher...im running 8192 atm... seems the shader parameter breaks cgminer i can run i17 and i19 easily now


Yeah, for 290 and 290x you need way higher tc...like over 30k


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, for 290 and 290x you need way higher tc...like over 30k


not using my 290x for it. im not that ludicrous. im using 3 6850s


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> ....i wonder if my thread concurrency should be higher...im running 8192 atm... seems the shader parameter breaks cgminer i can run i17 and i19 easily now


For 6 series cards I find that 2 threads (g2) works best with thread concurrency set to the number of shaders on the card x4. Also I find intensity of 17 to be best. Anything over 17 and power consumption increases for minimal gain.


----------



## Laurifer

Wouldn't you all say its time for a dogecoin discussion thread instead of dragging on this news thread?

Just thought I'd throw that thought out there.

K thanks. Bye.


----------



## Carlitos714

yes, it is


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurifer*
> 
> Wouldn't you all say its time for a dogecoin discussion thread instead of dragging on this news thread?
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that thought out there.
> 
> K thanks. Bye.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398219/official-bitcoin-litecoin-digitalcoin-and-all-crypto-currencies-club-and-general-information-thread/0_50


----------



## dogbiscuit

Justas the bitcoin nomad supports Doge


----------



## btupsx

Difficulty and network strength sure have shot up the past 2-3 days.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Difficulty and network strength sure have shot up the past 2-3 days.


Sorry


----------



## yraith

I have had wonderful results with Dogecoin..


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera*
> 
> Wow
> 
> Many coins
> 
> Much millions
> 
> Very mining


BAHAHA!


----------



## Upyourbucket

ALT currency are like Linux distros. The question is will the values of any of these have staying power.


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Upyourbucket*
> 
> ALT currency are like Linux distros. The question is will the values of any of these have staying power.


DOGE has been at the top/ near the top of the http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency list, for months now


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> DOGE has been at the top/ near the top of the http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency list, for months now


You mean weeks? It's only been out for just over a month.


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> You mean weeks? It's only been out for just over a month.


Yes, of course








I write so much weird stuff early in the morning when I'm tired


----------



## Sir Beregond

Man...if only mining didn't skyrocket my electric bill.


----------



## xentrox

Dang so ya'll are mining DOGECOINS so you can buy BITCOINS, so that eventually you can buy USD with it...

And then there's Litecoins, and Rastacoins, and Catcoins and my mom just made her own Coin.. Who's keeping tabs on this? lol


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Dang so ya'll are mining DOGECOINS so you can buy BITCOINS, so that eventually you can buy USD with it...
> 
> And then there's Litecoins, and Rastacoins, and Catcoins and my mom just made her own Coin.. Who's keeping tabs on this? lol


So people are minining your moms coins?

Phrasing.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So people are minining your moms coins?
> 
> Phrasing.


his mom has good coins mmmhmm


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> his mom has good coins mmmhmm


His mom has expensive coins?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

My mom's pic is on the logo for Dogecoin


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So people are minining your moms coins?
> 
> Phrasing.


Heck ya, she rented a booth at the mall and is handing out flyers!

We're gonna buy the mall before you know it


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Heck ya, she rented a booth at the mall and is handing out flyers!
> 
> We're gonna buy the mall before you know it


Dude if you still live with her thats going to bring all the boys to your yard.


----------



## xentrox

On a serious note though, what is stopping anyone from making their own Currency? After all it depends on nothing but reputation from what I can see.

Also,










This is going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Jaapi

with the effort reddit is making, i can see the coin succeed, the value will go up if everyone stops dumping them, this will happen soon


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> with the effort reddit is making, i can see the coin succeed, the value will go up if everyone stops dumping them, this will happen soon


I'm still holding onto my million doge. Don't plan to sell until I see it move over a couple decimal points.


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I'm still holding onto my million doge. Don't plan to sell until I see it move over a couple decimal points.


I am holding on to my almost half a million DOGE, as well not sure when I am willing to sell, tho...


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I'm still holding onto my million doge. Don't plan to sell until I see it move over a couple decimal points.


I think at the very best doge will be worth 50C appeice. There are just too many of them out there to have a super high value.


----------



## Willanhanyard

How is that "up 900%" doing?


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I think at the very best doge will be worth 50C appeice. There are just too many of them out there to have a super high value.


I'll still be a millionaire


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> I'll still be a millionaire


I think once it halves we might see a one decimal place move and then people will forget about it because it will be too hard to mine. I'd get out right after the price jumps.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I think once it halves we might see a one decimal place move and then people will forget about it because it will be too hard to mine. I'd get out right after the price jumps.


I agree i'm gonna be mining my butt off with my 3.4 mhash until it halves and then dumping... I like doge, the community etc but I'm not sure it's viable for the long run.


----------



## MariusJS

The value should rise soon, as the difficulty had doubled...


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> How is that "up 900%" doing?


Up to 82 satoshis from 45 in a day.


----------



## Tatakai All

Yup doge is on the rise again. Time to sell high again and buy back in low, that's what I've been doing since I don't farm 'em anymore.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Yup doge is on the rise again. Time to sell high again and buy back in low, that's what I've been doing since I don't farm 'em anymore.


I think we'll see 100 tonight, I'd sell there and buy back in tomorrow sometime. Right now is literally always the best time to sell, the big guys in the market do their pumps right about now.


----------



## Ryleh

I hope I don't regret dumping 300k dogecoins, haha.


----------



## Maelthras

This crypto currency thing is just crap and will pass, none of these things are legitimate, the makers pre mine before anyone has a chance to and then they release it to the public after they have mined a rather large amount in the hopes it will become profitable. I think bitcoin and all other such currencies once more be taken off the site.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maelthras*
> 
> This crypto currency thing is just crap and will pass, none of these things are legitimate, the makers pre mine before anyone has a chance to and then they release it to the public after they have mined a rather large amount in the hopes it will become profitable. I think bitcoin and all other such currencies once more be taken off the site.


A few altcoins were pre-mined yes, but not DOGE, or LTC or BTC for that matter. Even when a currency has been pre-mined, there's no way to hide that from the public. Please explain how none of these things are legitimate.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maelthras*
> 
> This crypto currency thing is just crap and will pass, none of these things are legitimate, the makers pre mine before anyone has a chance to and then they release it to the public after they have mined a rather large amount in the hopes it will become profitable. I think bitcoin and all other such currencies once more be taken off the site.


That's why every time someone says they're going to die and disappear they bounce back, right? Like it or not, they're legitimate simply because you can already busy some stuff with them or trade them to normal cash as I've been doing.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

I am surprised someone hasn't thought of a cryptocurrency called Jersey shore.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> How is that "up 900%" doing?


i think its doing just fine








http://coinmarketcap.com/doge_90.html


----------



## Faithh

Where can you cash out to paypal?


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> seeing everyone has jumped onto the dogecoin is thiere a catcoin i can invest in instead?


These coins are so dumb. So many of them


----------



## duganator

Over 120, possible pump to 200 tonight. Look to double your money with doge tonight.


----------



## note235

why is there such a big jump?


----------



## duganator

Dogecoin irc is pumping hard tonight.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Where can you cash out to paypal?


Any exchange really. You just convert to bitcoin and cash out to usd.


----------



## note235

and correction!
fun while it lasted
very very fun


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> and correction!
> fun while it lasted
> very very fun


I think we'll see one more pump tonight, not much resistance up to 120


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I think we'll see one more pump tonight, not much resistance up to 120


i agree
its already at 110


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> i agree
> its already at 110


I'm destroying it tonight.


----------



## Newbie2009

I wonder when this bitcoin bubble will pop.


----------



## note235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm destroying it tonight.


haha
what are you making?


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> haha
> what are you making?


Over 200 usd for the night. Wish I had more coins.


----------



## meckert15834

how are you going about trading with the prices going up so fast!?


----------



## duganator

I have a decent idea of how far its going to go up, so I set my sell at 1 less than that.


----------



## Lanlan

What's an exchange that accepts Doge?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> What's an exchange that accepts Doge?


bter
only problem is u can only withdrawl until you hit 1btc


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> bter
> only problem is u can only withdrawl until you hit 1btc


"Minimum 0.01 BTC, Maximum 30 BTC"

I sold yesterday when it was at 88... Wish I had waited. I'll buy back low and then sell again high I guess.


----------



## clerick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3oiThw2RxE


----------



## 1rkrage

I should have bought it when there was a fire sale a few weeks ago..







oh well sitting on 87000 doge and waiting for the value to go to the moon


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> why is there such a big jump?


Not sure, but dogecoin's subreddit has raised $30,000 for the Jamaican bobsled team to be able to participate in Sochi. Can you imagine Bob Costas and company talking about Dogecoin during the Olympics?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> "Minimum 0.01 BTC, Maximum 30 BTC"
> 
> I sold yesterday when it was at 88... Wish I had waited. I'll buy back low and then sell again high I guess.


it wont be back at 88 any time soon. I sold 50k at 84 cause i thought it was going down... just sold 140k at 220 hoping it goes down some.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> "Minimum 0.01 BTC, Maximum 30 BTC"
> 
> I sold yesterday when it was at 88... Wish I had waited. I'll buy back low and then sell again high I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it wont be back at 88 any time soon. I sold 50k at 84 cause i thought it was going down... just sold 140k at 220 hoping it goes down some.


Same here, I sold at 82 cause I thought it was going to crash again but now I'm kicking myself in the ass.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Same here, I sold at 82 cause I thought it was going to crash again but now I'm kicking myself in the ass.


me too it hit near 300 a min ago









I can't seem to do **** right -- that being said im still making a huge profit lol


----------



## Jaapi

Just sold 25% at 280. Waiting for the balloon to deflate to buy again

sent from find 5


----------



## Namwons

DOGE currently has higher trade volume than Bitcoin


----------



## Vinnces

At these prices who won't trade them ~~. Unloading my small stash too.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maelthras*
> 
> This crypto currency thing is just crap and will pass, none of these things are legitimate, the makers pre mine before anyone has a chance to and then they release it to the public after they have mined a rather large amount in the hopes it will become profitable. I think bitcoin and all other such currencies once more be taken off the site.


I don't know. As far as I'm concerned a piece of paper with a number written on it is just as silly a currency. There is no real worth to it outside of the fact that we've all kinda agreed that a piece of paper that says $1 is $1. Likewise, people have given a value to Bitcoin and the others and more and more businesses/people are accepting them as a form of payment. I don't think its going anywhere.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I don't know. As far as I'm concerned a piece of paper with a number written on it is just as silly a currency. There is no real worth to it outside of the fact that we've all kinda agreed that a piece of paper that says $1 is $1. Likewise, people have given a value to Bitcoin and the others and more and more businesses/people are accepting them as a form of payment. I don't think its going anywhere.


You are right, and that guy is just gonna be left in the past. USD used to be backed up with gold now it is backed up with nothing and were are in debt


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

*Waiting for Nyancoins to show up.*


----------



## absoluteloki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> *Waiting for Nyancoins to show up.*


They already exist lol.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> *Waiting for Nyancoins to show up.*


welcome to last year https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=393226.0









i think 2 different nyan coins were launched days apart, NYAN and NYN..both failed... lol

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2844-nyancoin-nyan-information/
https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2928-nyancoin-nyn-information/


----------



## InsideJob

So disappointed I sold at 81 the other day as it was on the rise. Needed some cash and decided to sell of my DOGE stash in light of the rise. Looking at the stats, I sold my 90,000 DOGE for .07 BTC and could have got nearly .3 BTC if I had waited. I sure don't see DOGE going anywhere anytime soon with it's potential, let alone the news of DOGE funding the Jamaican bobsled team.


----------



## absoluteloki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> So disappointed I sold at 81 the other day as it was on the rise. Needed some cash and decided to sell of my DOGE stash in light of the rise. Looking at the stats, I sold my 90,000 DOGE for .07 BTC and could have got nearly .3 BTC if I had waited. I sure don't see DOGE going anywhere anytime soon with it's potential, let alone the news of DOGE funding the Jamaican bobsled team.


I sold 350k at 45. I am kicking myself now.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> welcome to last year https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=393226.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think 2 different nyan coins were launched days apart, NYAN and NYN..both failed... lol
> 
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2844-nyancoin-nyan-information/
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/2928-nyancoin-nyn-information/


Well then. Lol. I don't keep up with the crypto-currency that much to be honest. I just saw this dogecoin stuff and kinda facepalmed. I guess I shouldn't be surprised that already existed.


----------



## Faksnima

Tell me about it, InsideJob. I had 655,000 DOGE on friday, sold them at 0.0000007, which was the highest it's been in weeks. That resulted in a conversion to $380...not terrible.....if I had waited until yesterday and sold them near the peak of 0.0000027, I would've made $1450......and now the difficulty is up, so coins are harder to get....oh well, you live and learn right? **punches hole through desktop**


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faksnima*
> 
> Tell me about it, InsideJob. I had 655,000 DOGE on friday, sold them at 0.0000007, which was the highest it's been in weeks. That resulted in a conversion to $380...not terrible.....if I had waited until yesterday and sold them near the peak of 0.0000027, I would've made $1450......and now the difficulty is up, so coins are harder to get....oh well, you live and learn right? **punches hole through desktop**


Also we're close to feb 14th halving in rewards. Honestly selling till that halving seemed insane to me, im holding on for dear life.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> Also we're close to feb 14th halving in rewards. Honestly selling till that halving seemed insane to me, im holding on for dear life.


I agree I screwed up and sold 140k @ 220 -- I then Rebought for 233.......it went back down to 215

I won't be selling anymore until after it halves and goes to the moon.

I've got 3.4 mhash soon and a buddy has another 6mhash in 280x's coming to my house soon.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Just sold 1.4 million doge for 3 BTC. I wis I would've never stopped mining doge for other coins. I built that first million up within the first weeks of doge launch. Oh well. 3 BTC converts to roughly $2700. This rig has almost paid for itself in crypto. Much hash such win!


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Just sold 1.4 million doge for 3 BTC. I wis I would've never stopped mining doge for other coins. I built that first million up within the first weeks of doge launch. Oh well. 3 BTC converts to roughly $2700. This rig has almost paid for itself in crypto. Much hash such win!


Why....? Doges going to hit above 500 (even maybe before feb 14th). It hitting a penny a doge seems like a sure thing at this point.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Like an idiot, I started mining for RPC. I still have 100k doge left that I will hold until after payout halves and 2mh/s mining 24/7. I just switched back to netcodepool but am having terrible luck there. Less than 10k in 24 hours. I think I'm going back to fast-pool. Love the community at netcodepool but money talks.

You really see doge at a penny?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Just sold 1.4 million doge for 3 BTC. I wis I would've never stopped mining doge for other coins. I built that first million up within the first weeks of doge launch. Oh well. 3 BTC converts to roughly $2700. This rig has almost paid for itself in crypto. Much hash such win!


Daaaang. I really wish I had mining machines and a cheap form of electricity otherwise I'd still be mining them. I only have about 12,000 DOGE, but figured if it goes up its something.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Like an idiot, I started mining for RPC. I still have 100k doge left that I will hold until after payout halves and 2mh/s mining 24/7. I just switched back to netcodepool but am having terrible luck there. Less than 10k in 24 hours. I think I'm going back to fast-pool. Love the community at netcodepool but money talks.
> 
> You really see doge at a penny?


Yes totally. Chinese investors are onboard, its why there has been such a huge pump to 300 pre halving. This is going to a penny and above. Also It's not really about luck, the difficulty is up to a thousand. Theres more people mining doges than LTC now.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Well as with any stock I've ever traded, we should see a huge decline in price here shortly. If doge falls to .0000007 or less I will dump all 6 btc I've accumulated into doge and hopefully you are right. If that is the case, I will see you in the millionaires circle. What pool do you mine in?


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Well as with any stock I've ever traded, we should see a huge decline in price here shortly. If doge falls to .0000007 or less I will dump all 6 btc I've accumulated into doge and hopefully you are right. If that is the case, I will see you in the millionaires circle. What pool do you mine in?


There's been talks about rich Chinese investors. Basically the reason they are all buying up doge is because btc/ltc is already too far gone to control. They want their own market they have power over and so they are buying up all doges and generating a huge base. They wanna take it to a dollar a coin.

I jump around pools but atm on hashfaster, dogepool and dogehouse.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> There's been talks about rich Chinese investors. Basically the reason they are all buying up doge is because btc/ltc is already too far gone to control. They want their own market they have power over and so they are buying up all doges and generating a huge base. They wanna take it to a dollar a coin.
> 
> I jump around pools but atm on hashfaster, dogepool and dogehouse.


From your lips/finger tips to God's ears bro. I'm going to hold my 100k and continue to mine 24/7 until we see this thing hit the roof. It's charts are very reminiscent of ltc a year ago.


----------



## Sir Beregond

So how does one go about buying DOGE? I just can't effectively mine them anymore without jacking the electricity costs through the roof.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So how does one go about buying DOGE? I just can't effectively mine them anymore without jacking the electricity costs through the roof.


http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemarket/


----------



## Tribalinius

I guess I'm in the same position as everyone, got a couple hundred thousands doge on standby. I'm waiting to see where it's going. But ouch, indeed, the difficulty is going through the roof right now.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> I guess I'm in the same position as everyone, got a couple hundred thousands doge on standby. I'm waiting to see where it's going. But ouch, indeed, the difficulty is going through the roof right now.


I was only able to mine 8k coins last night. Made me sad


----------



## Tribalinius

I'm using multipool right now, anybody can advise a better pool than that?


----------



## Namwons

i need china to wake up to buy more of my DOGE's lol. at least it has been holding steady over night


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> I guess I'm in the same position as everyone, got a couple hundred thousands doge on standby. I'm waiting to see where it's going. But ouch, indeed, the difficulty is going through the roof right now.


Yup. Soon I won't be able to mine doge effectively at all. I remember not 2 weeks ago I would get absorbent amounts.. now it's what, 7000 every 24 hrs at 2k kh/s? I'm looking into another alternate coin now. Hashfaster always out performed multi and fast-pool for me. It's hard to tell now as the diff is so high no matter where you go it seems abysmal.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Yup. Soon I won't be able to mine doge effectively at all. I remember not 2 weeks ago I would get absorbent amounts.. now it's what, 7000 every 24 hrs at 2k kh/s? I'm looking into another alternate coin now. Hashfaster always out performed multi and fast-pool for me. It's hard to tell now as the diff is so high no matter where you go it seems abysmal.


It's still about $21-30 a day at current prices at 2.5 MH/s for me. Not great, but its affordable enough to mine and stock up on it.

Lets hope it crashes again so the difficulty follows.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> It's still about $21-30 a day at current prices at 2.5 MH/s for me. Not great, but its affordable enough to mine and stock up on it.
> 
> Lets hope it crashes again so the difficulty follows.


i dont know...China is about to wake up again and the price could actually skyrocket again, maybe even >300 and hold today? im actually wanting it to crash so i can buy a bunch more


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i dont know...China is about to wake up again and the price could actually skyrocket again, maybe even >300 and hold today? im actually wanting it to crash so i can buy a bunch more


According to the trollbox on btc-e, China wakes up every 5 minutes haha


----------



## btupsx

Total network hashrate just eclipsed the 0.1 TH mark....... (whistle) much wow!


----------



## mott555

I sold most of my DOGE off last week when it was .0000003 because I thought it was finally dying out


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mott555*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold most of my DOGE off last week when it was .0000003 because I thought it was finally dying out


Bet it feels like this huh?


----------



## Jaapi

difficulty: 1330...
r/dogecoin gets flooded, hope they reach 100k subs next week so the difficulty spikes and the rewards halve the week after.
Then our rocket is ready.


----------



## absoluteloki89

Wish there was a faster way to buy bitcoin reliably without a crazy mark up. Coinbase takes several days.


----------



## Bridden

I plan on having a bulk sum saved up, just in case it is worth money one day, but continue selling/buying, just to help spur the market, along with use it to pay off a little bit of my student loans. I'm actually astounded at the moment at how much the last couple weeks have gotten me. If the price/difficulty continues on up, I may stop mining DOGE, but my student loans will be paid ^^. I will be selling off about 500k when/if it is ever worth $0.05, and hording the rest. 5cent is looking easy right now.


----------



## dealio

wow. middlecoin payout last night was the largest i've ever seen. such twice, very moon, much thanks shibe


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I plan on having a bulk sum saved up, just in case it is worth money one day, but continue selling/buying, just to help spur the market, along with use it to pay off a little bit of my student loans. I'm actually astounded at the moment at how much the last couple weeks have gotten me. If the price/difficulty continues on up, I may stop mining DOGE, but my student loans will be paid ^^. I will be selling off about 500k when/if it is ever worth $0.05, and hording the rest. 5cent is looking easy right now.


5 cents each would be great. I don't see it ever going that high though but I guess it's possible. I'm just hoping for 1 cent at this point but more is gravy


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I plan on having a bulk sum saved up, just in case it is worth money one day, but continue selling/buying, just to help spur the market, along with use it to pay off a little bit of my student loans. I'm actually astounded at the moment at how much the last couple weeks have gotten me. If the price/difficulty continues on up, I may stop mining DOGE, but my student loans will be paid ^^. I will be selling off about 500k when/if it is ever worth $0.05, and hording the rest. 5cent is looking easy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 cents each would be great. I don't see it ever going that high though but I guess it's possible. I'm just hoping for 1 cent at this point but more is gravy
Click to expand...

Just considering the price last night was .2 cent, I don't think 5 is out of reach. With the recent news of DOGEcoin sending the Jamaican bobsledding team to there dreams, I expect a little bit of attention inbound. I'm surprised I havn't seen that news article posted on the forums yet.
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/dogecoin-market-value-jumps-40-million-24-hours-1433172

Phh, I WANT them to be 1$ each, but that isn't going to happen... or is it?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It isn't


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Just considering the price last night was .2 cent, I don't think 5 is out of reach. With the recent news of DOGEcoin sending the Jamaican bobsledding team to there dreams, I expect a little bit of attention inbound. I'm surprised I havn't seen that news article posted on the forums yet.
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/dogecoin-market-value-jumps-40-million-24-hours-1433172
> 
> Phh, I WANT them to be 1$ each, but that isn't going to happen... or is it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't


That is impressive. I love the internet.


----------



## AlphaC

Even if you dislike DOGE (why would you, it's hilarious) , it brings crypto concepts to a more human "down-to-earth" level (even if it does go "to the moon").

scrypt hashing functions and concurrency and lookup gap are not layman's terms.

DOGE also has a low enough value that people are not hoarding it as much.

By exposing crypto to the masses, it gains legitimacy (unlike bitcoin, where every news media outlet was treating it as a drug dealer and hit-man currency). People see an adorable shiba inu and it's viral. Even the dogecoin client is sugarcoated.

Tell me, if someone was getting 10 kh/s on their CPU, would they mine Bitcoin or litecoin? No. Yet people do it every day for DOGE.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Just considering the price last night was .2 cent, I don't think 5 is out of reach. With the recent news of DOGEcoin sending the Jamaican bobsledding team to there dreams, I expect a little bit of attention inbound. I'm surprised I havn't seen that news article posted on the forums yet.
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/dogecoin-market-value-jumps-40-million-24-hours-1433172
> 
> Phh, I WANT them to be 1$ each, but that isn't going to happen... or is it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is impressive. I love the internet.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is actually quite odd how generous people with DOGEcoin are, maybe it is because the compound amount, even being 1000 DOGE is = 2 dollars on a good day, but they are happy to help people out with it.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Im pretty upset that 160k doge just magically disappeared from my wallet. It shows in history, but when I look at the blockchain, it says not yet redeemed. I've tried resyncing my entire wallet 3 times and still, no 160k doge. I wonder what else I can do.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Im pretty upset that 160k doge just magically disappeared from my wallet. It shows in history, but when I look at the blockchain, it says not yet redeemed. I've tried resyncing my entire wallet 3 times and still, no 160k doge. I wonder what else I can do.


Is your wallet having issues staying synced? If so, that is a pretty common and easily fixable issue.


----------



## revro

which pool is now the best one?


----------



## AbidingDude

Here's me thinking dogecoin was just another get rich quick, pump and dump money making scheme
Oh how wrong I was


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Is your wallet having issues staying synced? If so, that is a pretty common and easily fixable issue.


It's weird because when I look up my wallet address it shows I have the 160k but my qt wallet doesn't show it. Weird..

I'm using fast-pool to mine doge.


----------



## yraith

shibepool has been very stable. I have been with them since before Christmas. They are a bunch of great people.


----------



## yraith

now to find a solid place to convert to USD..


----------



## revro

so i see following
dogepool.net 100 min autowithdrawal 0,1doge manual withdrawal 250MHash
hashfaster.com 1k min autowithdrawal 1doge manual withdrawal 5,7GHash
fast-pool.com 10k min autowithdrawal 1doge manual withdrawal 13,16GHash

well with my 500KHash i will stay probably with hash-faster

best
revro


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so i see following
> dogepool.net 100 min autowithdrawal 0,1doge manual withdrawal 250MHash
> hashfaster.com 1k min autowithdrawal 1doge manual withdrawal 5,7GHash
> fast-pool.com 10k min autowithdrawal 1doge manual withdrawal 13,16GHash
> 
> well with my 500KHash i will stay probably with hash-faster
> 
> best
> revro


im also on hash-faster first, then suchcoin, then fastpool


----------



## revro

also fast-pool seems strange. the webpage doesnt load sometimes and you cant see the info on it

editk i switched to fastpool, its better and i will pay the 1doge when withdrawing manually. i had now about 200doge in 90minutes on single 780 500kH/s card
according to current value, 100doge is 0.15eur and my electricity bill to mine 100doge is about 0,04eur







right now i am mining just for kicks and to keep my room warmer, its -5 outside

best
revro


----------



## yraith

Seriously, http://www.shibepool.com/ is a great pool for Dogecoin


----------



## MariusJS

I also use hashfaster, tried 2-3 pools before that and hashfaster is the best I've used this far!


----------



## Capwn

Feel like I'm the only one around here using multipool


----------



## Tatakai All

What do you guys think? Do you think doge will crash again sometime soon or not? I can't decide if I should just buy back in at a loss and hang on or wait it out and hope it'll crash again.


----------



## Capwn




----------



## yraith

heck, we all thought it will hover around 30 satoshi.. Now it is hovering around 220.. IT is any ones guess what will happen as we (dogecoin miners) get more publicity, especially having the Jamaican bobsled team as PR front. As a lot of people say: To The Moon!! Pretty apt in today's market. Not only that, the coin's value is set to halve in a few weeks.







:thumb:


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> heck, we all thought it will hover around 30 satoshi.. Now it is hovering around 220.. IT is any ones guess what will happen as we (dogecoin miners) get more publicity, especially having the Jamaican bobsled team as PR front. As a lot of people say: To The Moon!! Pretty apt in today's market. Not only that, the coin's value is set to halve in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


What do you mean by halve?


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> What do you mean by halve?


*example*

for every block found right now there is a 1000 coin reward. after X amount of blocks are found the reward is cut in half. so 500 coins. which is coming up ( these arent real numbers )

but once the coin payout is cut in half there are less coins being handed out so they are more rare which drives the price up ( or atleast should )


----------



## absoluteloki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> heck, we all thought it will hover around 30 satoshi.. Now it is hovering around 220.. IT is any ones guess what will happen as we (dogecoin miners) get more publicity, especially having the Jamaican bobsled team as PR front. As a lot of people say: To The Moon!! Pretty apt in today's market. Not only that, the coin's value is set to halve in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


The value won't half the block reward cuts in half. Half as many coins will be mined per day basically.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Feel like I'm the only one around here using multipool


I use multipool. Lame that its down today. Came home from work and both miners were sitting 0% usage.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> I use multipool. Lame that its down today. Came home from work and both miners were sitting 0% usage.


that sucks, I have 3 pools on my bat file. Im thinking of putting one more pool so that never ever happens to me.

I have my rig in my bedroom with nothing connected (no mouse, keyboard, screen) I just use teamviewer to control it.
My 18 month old kept going in there and restarting my rig. She is attracted to the switch! I try to keep the door closed , but my 4 year keeps opening the door!

Anyhow, I just put my bat shortcut in the startup folder, so now I dont have to worry about not mining when my daughter does restart it!


----------



## BillOhio

Does it make any sense to dedicate a 7950 XFire on 1366 rig to mining? My other rig for normal use would be a 4770k with a a pair of 570s being pulled out of retirement.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Does it make any sense to dedicate a 7950 XFire on 1366 rig to mining? My other rig for normal use would be a 4770k with a a pair of 570s being pulled out of retirement.


You can farm and use your pc at the same time. I have my 7950s set to 13 intensity and I get 1000kh/s (500 each) and still have a totally usable pc.


----------



## revro

i was playing on my 780 sleeping dogs and mining doge coin and i was getting great fps and around 250kHash/s (normally 500kHash/s)

hmm fast-pool.com 5 hours i got 900 doge coins tough 160 still must be confirmed. nice.
tough the 780 is not enough my room temp is still 18C with -7C outside. well i guess i do need sli








right now i am mining 100doge worth 0.15eur for 0,05eur worth of electricity

best
revro


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i was playing on my 780 sleeping dogs and mining doge coin and i was getting great fps and around 250kHash/s (normally 500kHash/s)
> 
> hmm fast-pool.com 5 hours i got 900 doge coins tough 160 still must be confirmed. nice.
> tough the 780 is not enough my room temp is still 18C with -7C outside. well i guess i do need sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am mining 100doge worth 0.15eur for 0,05eur worth of electricity
> 
> best
> revro


While my 7970 at stock gets 635MHash/s


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> While my 7970 at stock gets 635MHash/s


I dont understand what you mean. Are you making fun out of me or what? I know nvidia has much worse performance in mining than ati/amd. Anyway i dont make living out of mining, so 500kHash is ok with me.

December 17th release of cudaminer gave nvidia at least some performance. doesnt turn my 780 into a 7970 but whatever.
Besides your 7970 should be like 290/290x and have 750kHash/s afaik

best
revro


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> I dont understand what you mean. Are you making fun out of me or what? I know nvidia has much worse performance in mining than ati/amd. Anyway i dont make living out of mining, so 500kHash is ok with me.
> 
> December 17th release of cudaminer gave nvidia at least some performance. doesnt turn my 780 into a 7970 but whatever.
> Besides your 7970 should be like 290/290x and have 750kHash/s afaik
> 
> best
> revro


I thought a 780 would be better because it is a faster card.

Now I know.

And no I get 600+Mh/s


----------



## Tatakai All

I've got this problem with my wallet not syncing. I stopped mining a month and a half ago and just got back into it so my wallet has to be synced again. Problem is is that it's been syncing since yesterday and the blocks instead of decreasing increase. For example it was at one point it has 29k blocks remaining and has gone up to 30k blocks. I don't know if this is normal now but I didn't have this problem the first time and subsequent minor updates after it was initially was DL'ed.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I've got this problem with my wallet not syncing. I stopped mining a month and a half ago and just got back into it so my wallet has to be synced again. Problem is is that it's been syncing since yesterday and the blocks instead of decreasing increase. For example it was at one point it has 29k blocks remaining and has gone up to 30k blocks. I don't know if this is normal now but I didn't have this problem the first time and subsequent minor updates after it was initially was DL'ed.


You need to go into your app data folder in your user file and delete a couple of files. I had the same problem, Don't delete your account info just the files that store the block chain.

A quick Google search will help you find what you need.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Mine did that too. It eventually synced.


----------



## yraith

hmmmm, earlier Shibepool got DDOS. Did many other pools get hit too?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> You need to go into your app data folder in your user file and delete a couple of files. I had the same problem, Don't delete your account info just the files that store the block chain.
> 
> A quick Google search will help you find what you need.


Thanks for the help!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Never mind found the solution.*
Seems that the client was outdated and I needed to DL version 1.4.

Thing is now I get this error.


----------



## HellAce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Seems that the client was outdated and I needed to DL version 1.4.
> 
> Thing is now I get this error.


even when u DL ver. 1.4 it will probably give u the same error [happened to me]....u have to do wat he said and go to the Appdata folder of Dogecoin and delete everything aside from wallet.dat and restart dodgecoin, there it will start resyncing.....problem solved


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Here's me thinking dogecoin was just another get rich quick, pump and dump money making scheme
> Oh how wrong I was


It is trust me, people with huge market share have been steadily buying up doges at 215 and bringing it to 230 for 2 or so days now, shaking it down. Now they've amassed a billion or so doges, they'll pump it massively and sell them for btc. Watch the market for the next 2 hours, you'll see. It's very manipulated.


----------



## Capwn

Alright, i just BOTCHED my batch file. Now I cannot get my miner to work.. Anyone can help me ?


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Alright, i just BOTCHED my batch file. Now I cannot get my miner to work.. Anyone can help me ?


1: Post your config?
2: GUIminer -scrypt?


----------



## Infinitegrim

So has Dogecoin soared in the past few weeks or something? I just noticed my 500,000 is apparently worth .82 BTC, or over $700

Is this true or is this website wrong: http://www.dogetools.com/


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> So has Dogecoin soared in the past few weeks or something? I just noticed my 500,000 is apparently worth .82 BTC, or over $700
> 
> Is this true or is this website wrong: http://www.dogetools.com/


It shot up to 0.00000250 last week but dropped back down to around 0.00000170 atm. So at current prices ya your stash is worth that much.


----------



## Daredevil 720

According to NetcodePool, the total network hashrate is ~50GH/s right now. The estimated next difficulty is 670!

Seems like this big value drop scared miners away. Good for the rest.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Damn never been in to mining, haven't spend time for reading how does it work...
But everytime I see threads about mining I am getting nervous.
SO is it still not late to get into mining?
Thanks


----------



## Daredevil 720

I jumped on the train one week ago.

There's still quite some juice left into it IMO.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I started mining right after christmas. I started mining Doge from day one on netcode pool. I got up to about 2.2 million doge and was like, "mehhh thats enough doge... lets see what else is hot." Luckily I'm a hoarder and sold 1.4 million doge for almost 4 BTC. That's almost 4k in profit just from mining. I am still holding on to 800k doge and mining more and more 24/7. Short answer, I think mining has yet a long ways to go!


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> According to NetcodePool, the total network hashrate is ~50GH/s right now. The estimated next difficulty is 670!
> 
> Seems like this big value drop scared miners away. Good for the rest.


It's still listed as the most profitable though which is nice for those of us that are just pure miners.


----------



## flash2021

well im letting my wallet sync back up then I'm gonna mine for a few days. I was up to 80k DOGE then traded it on coinedup for btc...lets make some mo!


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> well im letting my wallet sync back up then I'm gonna mine for a few days. I was up to 80k DOGE then traded it on coinedup for btc...lets make some mo!


how many btc did you get for that?


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> well im letting my wallet sync back up then I'm gonna mine for a few days. I was up to 80k DOGE then traded it on coinedup for btc...lets make some mo!
> 
> 
> 
> how many btc did you get for that?
Click to expand...

At current market price that would be about $113 USD or .136 BTC. 80k I was getting over 80k DOGE a week before difficulty jumped. I guess it is back down now, so yay for me ^^


----------



## revro

yep doge total hashrate went from 104-6GH yesterday to about 84GH today, my pool is down from 14GH to about 11GH

best
revro


----------



## yraith

don't forget to upgrade your Dogecoin wallet to 1.5. Just copy the files over your old ones. If you recieve an error, just go into your appdata folder -> roaming -> Dogecoin, and delete your .conf file only. NOT YOUR WALLET.DAT.














That's all you have to do to update it.

SOURCE


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> how many btc did you get for that?


I mined from 0800-1835 (right now) today andhave 4,850 DOGE on my pool site


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> I mined from 0800-1835 (right now) today andhave 4,850 DOGE on my pool site


i mined 2129 doge in 14 hours







but i am now mining nut coins 60k for 16,5hours

best
revro


----------



## dioxholster

so one day of mining can give you how much money?


----------



## yraith

right this second with a R7 card, you can make such yield! 500 KH/s means: 158.85 DOGE/hr 3812.40 DOGE/day 26686.79 DOGE/week 106747.15 DOGE/month ( at diff: 1319.14716337 )
with this rate you'll be a USD millionaire at Sat Jan 30 2421 01:39:23 GMT+0100 (CET) (or in 148652 days)


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> so one day of mining can give you how much money?


Depends greatly on the rig(s) that are mining for you. I'm sitting at about $10 a day profit right now with dual 7970's, if I sold everything as I mined it.


----------



## Rothen

Is it me or does it seem like this crypto-currency thing is too good to be true? I have a feeling that we'll see some sort of financial crisis when everyone realizes that these digital coins aren't worth as much as we thought (just like the housing crisis). The severity will depend on its adoption though.

Dark days are upon us.


----------



## BillOhio

^ Your post seemed a bit pessimistic and then I saw you're from Michigan where a lot of people have good reason to have their guard up in terms of economics.


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> ^ Your post seemed a bit pessimistic and then I saw you're from Michigan where a lot of people have good reason to have their guard up in terms of economics.


Ya I work in Detroit and agree. Michigan/Detroit should legalize weed to pay their bills. It would do much for the state.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> right this second with a R7 card, you can make such yield! 500 KH/s means: 158.85 DOGE/hr 3812.40 DOGE/day 26686.79 DOGE/week 106747.15 DOGE/month ( at diff: 1319.14716337 )
> with this rate you'll be a USD millionaire at Sat Jan 30 2421 01:39:23 GMT+0100 (CET) (or in 148652 days)


You forgot to take the Half into account.


----------



## MariusJS

Cheer up people!
Reward halves soon!


----------



## Hemi177

I mined about 30K doge a good while ago, what is that worth?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemi177*
> 
> I mined about 30K doge a good while ago, what is that worth?


Almost $30, depends on the rate.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MariusJS*
> 
> Cheer up people!
> Reward halves soon!


That may be the greatest gif I have ever seen


----------



## jordanecmusic

I got a 7970. should i mine?


----------



## Daredevil 720

You could make about 20k DOGE in 4 days (5k per day) before the rewards halve. After that it's 2.5k per day (average).


----------



## MariusJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> That may be the greatest gif I have ever seen


Agreed!, I love it


----------



## Bridden

For the record, the ONLY crypto (on the top 9 coins) that is increasing in value at the moment is DOGE. To the moon fellers, keep trading. With the rewards halving soon, we just go to keep trading ^^

I'm going 50/50 on selling/hording.


----------



## dealio

im hodling a small amount and mining autoexchange pools that pretty much just sit on doge 24/7...

trading is for the brave people with nothing better to do









soon i should learn muster the patience and testicular fortitude to do some trading


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> For the record, the ONLY crypto (on the top 9 coins) that is increasing in value at the moment is DOGE. To the moon fellers, keep trading. With the rewards halving soon, we just go to keep trading ^^
> 
> I'm going 50/50 on selling/hording.


Sort of. The ratio for Doge is rising, however it's overall value is still dropping due to there not being a Doge/USD market while both BTC and LTC have dropped.


----------



## Elmy

I am hopeing Doge will be added to btc-e soon. It's one of the most popular atm. You would think BTC-e would want in on the action.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Assuming BTC/LTC is going up again, you could trade some DOGE for BTC with the healthy balance they have now, and profit once BTC goes up again. That way the value of DOGE is indeed getting higher.

Although I'm holding my DOGE for the long run. Imagine their price once we reach the end with only 10k DOGE per block. There will be limited amounts of DOGE up for trading and price will hopefully reach the moon.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> right this second with a R7 card, you can make such yield! 500 KH/s means: 158.85 DOGE/hr 3812.40 DOGE/day 26686.79 DOGE/week 106747.15 DOGE/month ( at diff: 1319.14716337 )
> with this rate you'll be a USD millionaire at Sat Jan 30 2421 01:39:23 GMT+0100 (CET) (or in 148652 days)


Have you included a rate of inflation equilavent to the last 20 years give nthat the next 20 will increase at the same rate?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Ya I work in Detroit and agree. Michigan/Detroit should legalize weed to pay their bills. It would do much for the state.


Ummm .... weed is legal here.


----------



## Bluemustang

I've heard about mining for awhile now but never bothered looking into it. Never made sense to me at first glance.

But now ive spent some hours reading about it and am now trying to set up cgminer but it wont work. I've checked many sites and as far as i can tell this .bat file should be working but it isnt.

CGMiner.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.fast-pool.com:3333 -u _login.login_ -p _password_ -I 10 --temp-cutoff 75

thats what i have the batch file named as and when i run it it just opens the cmd prompt for a split sec and closes.

Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I've heard about mining for awhile now but never bothered looking into it. Never made sense to me at first glance.
> 
> But now ive spent some hours reading about it and am now trying to set up cgminer but it wont work. I've checked many sites and as far as i can tell this .bat file should be working but it isnt.
> 
> CGMiner.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum.fast-pool.com:3333 -u _login.login_ -p _password_ -I 10 --temp-cutoff 75
> 
> thats what i have the batch file named as and when i run it it just opens the cmd prompt for a split sec and closes.
> 
> Any advice? Thanks


Might be a stupid question but have you changed the worker and password to the one you set on the pool your mining?


----------



## Bluemustang

Yea i have, its the worker name not my login. Batch file is in the cgminer.exe directory. Doesnt make sense.

btw downloaded the latest cgminer 3.9.0 if that matters


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Yea i have, its the worker name not my login. Batch file is in the cgminer.exe directory. Doesnt make sense.
> 
> btw downloaded the latest cgminer 3.9.0 if that matters


Yes that matters 3.7.2 is the last to support gpu mining so you should download that.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yes that matters 3.7.2 is the last to support gpu mining so you should download that.


Oh ok thanks. Had some trouble finding a copy of that version but got it working now









Now i just need to figure out how to refine this. Only getting like 60 kh/s which seems way low for a 7970. Although the cmd prompt reports about that much, this pool site im using is only listing 3 kh/s on the worker page


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Oh ok thanks. Had some trouble finding a copy of that version but got it working now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need to figure out how to refine this. Only getting like 60 kh/s which seems way low for a 7970. Although the cmd prompt reports about that much, this pool site im using is only listing 3 kh/s on the worker page


Give it some time to update and also watch out for the [HW] and [R] if any of thoes show a numbers something is wrong. [R] should be at something like 1% or below maybe 2% and [HW] should be at 0

Edit R should be at 1% of the number of A

R is rejects
A id accepted
HW is hardware errors


----------



## Bluemustang

Alright well it seems the only setting that is affecting my kh/s is intensity. If i set it to 20 i get 580 kh/s which even then is lower then others numbers ive heard for 7970s. But i get loads of HWs at that level. The highest i could set without getting HWs was 11 but at that rate i get a lousy 120 kh/s. Whats the secret guys?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Alright well it seems the only setting that is affecting my kh/s is intensity. If i set it to 20 i get 580 kh/s which even then is lower then others numbers ive heard for 7970s. But i get loads of HWs at that level. The highest i could set without getting HWs was 11 but at that rate i get a lousy 120 kh/s. Whats the secret guys?


you need to setup -w (workload) -lookup gap and -thread-concurrency (most important)


----------



## Daredevil 720

Dogecoin is at 245 satoshi right now. It has never gotten that high!


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Dogecoin is at 245 satoshi right now. It has never gotten that high!


It was at 244 a while back. Good to hear is is going back up. Seems to be a steady climb, less of a spike, so hopefully it will stay for a bit.

I have been unable to mine ANYTHING in the last week because Comcast is a terrible ISP. I don't live in a very.. influential neighborhood, so we take very low priority when it comes to work on the lines and upgrades. They are suppose to come out today, but I'm extremely frustrated at the moment...

EDIT: Just checked and wow.. a high of 860... almost seems like manipulation is about to happen... idk guys, could be the decrease in rewards, just seems fishy to me.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Dogecoin is at 245 satoshi right now. It has never gotten that high!


The ratio may be higher, but due to LTC and BTC suffering, Doge still isn't at it's highest USD cost. Today it hit $0.0017 at one point, while it's at $0.0015 right now. The highest I've seen was $0.0018 each.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The ratio may be higher, but due to LTC and BTC suffering, Doge still isn't at it's highest USD cost. Today it hit $0.0017 at one point, while it's at $0.0015 right now. The highest I've seen was $0.0018 each.


Nobody forces you to sell your BTC/LTC right after trading your DOGE for them. BTC will most likely go back up again and you can sell your stash whenever you see fit.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Nobody forces you to sell your BTC/LTC right after trading your DOGE for them. BTC will most likely go back up again and you can sell your stash whenever you see fit.


Oh I know, kicking myself again for missing an opportunity. I had a buy of 100,000 Doge the other day pending for .00005101 LTC each. It never got that low. I should have just went with .000055. Could have doubled my LTC today.

All I'm hoping for at this point, is that this isn't just a big pump and dump again. Sadly with Doge being this high and LTC and BTC being so low, it will flip again as people buy back into LTC and BTC with Doge taking a dump. We do still have a chance to catch it at Doge's peak but nobody knows when the dump will begin and it will fall fast.


----------



## Daredevil 720

I'm personally in for the long run.

Although I'm thinking about selling some to buy more after the dump. Kinda risky though.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I'm personally in for the long run.
> 
> Although I'm thinking about selling some to buy more after the dump. Kinda risky though.


Yeah, i'm still betting on LTC jumping back to the $40's again at some point, FTC up to $1 each and hopefully Doge reaches $.01 at some point


----------



## Tatakai All

I wonder if doge is going to hit 300 satoshi's within the next day or so? It seems to be hanging around 288 for the moment. Never can tell with these cryptos though. Although the halving happens in 45.3 hours from this moment, it should be interesting to see the effect that it has on the doge.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I'm personally in for the long run.


I wouldn't be so certain that a crypto based around a meme has a long run.

Certainly potential for some speculation and short term profits, but not something I can imagine holding for the long term.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> I also believe that LTC will go up due to its difference from other currencies and not accepting ASIC as long as possible. It may even go much higher than $40 at some point.
> Aboout Doge not so sure. A lot of hopes there but not real image of the future for Doge yet.


LTC is no more resistant to ASICs than other Scrypt-based coins such as DOGE.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> LTC is no more resistant to ASICs than other Scrypt-based coins such as DOGE.


Depends if they fork the coin into something else. I've been on the Reddit forum and learned that they may be using a heavier ram fork forcing ASIC hardware to need more under operations and tasks.


----------



## Daredevil 720

The fact that Dogecoin is based around a meme doesn't have anything to do with its credibility.

Many people didn't believe BTC would go far because it was fake money. Now people think DOGE will be short lived because it is fake fake money.

To me, DOGE is as much serious as any other cryptocurrency.

It's all about popularity and DOGE has plenty.


----------



## dealio

http://tuxedage.wordpress.com/2014/02/06/a-serious-analysis-of-dogecoin-or-why-i-am-all-in-on-dogecoin/


----------



## yraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> The fact that Dogecoin is based around a meme doesn't have anything to do with its credibility.
> 
> Many people didn't believe BTC would go far because it was fake money. Now people think DOGE will be short lived because it is fake fake money.
> 
> To me, DOGE is as much serious as any other cryptocurrency.
> 
> It's all about popularity and DOGE has plenty.


It has been a long time since people actually used money for fun.. It is all seriousness with paper money, and we just am finishing up a very ****ty recession. Bitcoin has gotten serious too. Now, the Dogecoin is a fun denomination. It has Amaze. Wow. factor that people are into because now they are spending and making Doge happily, and that has an uplifting value.


----------



## Capwn

I'm going to be throwing a reward halving party/ money fight here in a bit on reddit..
Lots of free doge to be had







I shall post up a link when then 100,000th block is found


----------



## btupsx

T-minus 25 blocks


----------



## Capwn

It is for sure a party








http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1xv4kd/100000th_block_party_money_fight_new_shibes_get/


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> It is for sure a party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1xv4kd/100000th_block_party_money_fight_new_shibes_get/


Wow! That took off in no time.


----------



## Steam PCAXE

Here is the doge watercooled mining rig that we put together with my friends.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steam PCAXE*
> 
> Here is the doge watercooled mining rig that we put together with my friends.


So the ram chips dont need heatsinks?

I also have 3x 7970. 1 visiontek (water), 1 diamond (water) and 1 direct II TOP (air). As you can see both blocks are different (one xspc, one EK). It doesnt look the best, but I made it work. Once I get two more cards I am redoing my loop and make it look neat. I put this thing quickly and havent touched it since







it kills me to see in such a mess.

I also have 3x MCW82's. My original plan was to get 6x 7970 (4 in the slots and 2 in the bottom). Gonna get rid of that triple at the bottom, add another psu and place two cards down there. But now, I think I will only do 5 cards. I will need to undervolt them to prevent my breakers from tripping. I was pulling about 800 watts undervolted (690 kh/s) with 3 cards so I wont be able to put 6 cards on one breaker (15amps). At the pic below I have them at 1100/1500 @ 1.112v, 1.112v, 1.080 and pulling 925. I'm lowering voltage and finding lowest voltage at those speeds.


----------



## computerparts

I wouldn't put anything more than 3 7970 on a 15 amp breaker for 24/7 mining. Especially considering what else could be running on that same line.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I wouldn't put anything more than 3 7970 on a 15 amp breaker for 24/7 mining. Especially considering what else could be running on that same line.


I dont know what kind of amperage these things pull from the wall. But 3 7970s stock only pull 750w. My little space heater pulls 1500 watts and i run 2 of them when the temp drops enough on a (if i remember right) crappy 12 amp breaker and that works fine.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I dont know what kind of amperage these things pull from the wall. But 3 7970s stock only pull 750w. My little space heater pulls 1500 watts and i run 2 of them when the temp drops enough on a (if i remember right) crappy 12 amp breaker and that works fine.


3 7970's undervolted to 1.087 currently pulling around 850w from wall. Seems you're only adding the tdp of 3 cards and forgetting about the entire system pull. It is recommended to load the breaker up to only 80% of it's capacity as NEMA specs for continuous load. 80% of a standard U.S. 120v 15 amp breaker is 1440w. So sure he could run more up to that 1440w but then he would have no head room for whatever else is on that line. Your space heaters aren't on 24/7 are they? Also what voltage are you on?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> 3 7970's undervolted to 1.087 currently pulling around 850w from wall. Seems you're only adding the tdp of 3 cards and forgetting about the entire system pull. It is recommended to load the breaker up to only 80% of it's capacity as NEMA specs for continuous load. 80% of a standard U.S. 120v 15 amp breaker is 1440w. So sure he could run more up to that 1440w but then he would have no head room for whatever else is on that line. Your space heaters aren't on 24/7 are they? Also what voltage are you on?


US is 120v normal i think? And no theyre not on 24/7 but the point being when i run them it doesnt trip the breaker. Also how can 3 undervolted 7970s pull that much when AMD lists their TDP at 225 if i remember right (cant find the link but i remember reading that somewhere). If your figure is from comparing idle to load of the whole pc that figure can include other parts.


----------



## Bluemustang

edit Sorry double post


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> US is 120v normal i think? And no theyre not on 24/7 but the point being when i run them it doesnt trip the breaker. Also how can 3 undervolted 7970s pull that much when AMD lists their TDP at 225 if i remember right (cant find the link but i remember reading that somewhere). If your figure is from comparing idle to load of the whole pc that figure can include other parts.


Yes U.S. standard is 120v. TDP for 7970 is 250w. It's not just the cards that's pulling that much, it's the entire system which consists of a 5400 rpm hdd, mobo, and G1610 cpu. My figure is a 24/7 load measured at the wall with a Kill A Watt meter. If you're running 2 space heaters worth of a 3000w draw and your 12 amp breaker (which is only capable of max load of 1440w) isn't tripping, then I highly suggest you have that breaker checked for proper functionality before a fire breaks out.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Yes U.S. standard is 120v. TDP for 7970 is 250w. It's not just the cards that's pulling that much, it's the entire system which consists of a 5400 rpm hdd, mobo, and G1610 cpu. My figure is a 24/7 load measured at the wall with a Kill A Watt meter. If you're running 2 space heaters worth of a 3000w draw and your 12 amp breaker (which is only capable of max load of 1440w) isn't tripping, then I highly suggest you have that breaker checked for proper functionality before a fire breaks out.


Ok yea, not just the 7970s pulling that much alone.

And i dont claim to know much about homes electricity but it seems odd to me that 1 single little space heater can pull the limit of an average homes entire capacity. What about the fridge, central AC and all the other things that i would imagine to use far more power.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Yes U.S. standard is 120v. TDP for 7970 is 250w. It's not just the cards that's pulling that much, it's the entire system which consists of a 5400 rpm hdd, mobo, and G1610 cpu. My figure is a 24/7 load measured at the wall with a Kill A Watt meter. If you're running 2 space heaters worth of a 3000w draw and your 12 amp breaker (which is only capable of max load of 1440w) isn't tripping, then I highly suggest you have that breaker checked for proper functionality before a fire breaks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok yea, not just the 7970s pulling that much alone.
> 
> And i dont claim to know much about homes electricity but it seems odd to me that 1 single little space heater can pull the limit of an average homes entire capacity. What about the fridge, central AC and all the other things that i would imagine to use far more power.
Click to expand...

Not an entire home's power, but an entire circuit's power, yes.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ok yea, not just the 7970s pulling that much alone.
> 
> And i dont claim to know much about homes electricity but it seems odd to me that 1 single little space heater can pull the limit of an average homes entire capacity. What about the fridge, central AC and all the other things that i would imagine to use far more power.


You're entire home's capacity should be around 100 amp for the entire house, depending on customizations and when the house was built. So you generally have a 100 amp breaker box that holds multiple circuits a.k.a breakers. Your fridge, stove, dryer, etc.. run on their own 20 amp circuits. Bedrooms are sometimes connected on the same 15 amp circuit depending on how the electrician wired the place. And that is why I say I would only recommend 3 7970's for 24 hour operation mining on a 15 amp circuit because you don't know what other rooms are connected to that same circuit.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> You're entire home's capacity should be around 100 amp for the entire house, depending on customizations and when the house was built. So you generally have a 100 amp breaker box that holds multiple circuits. Your fridge, stove, dryer, etc.. run on their own 20 amp circuits. Bedrooms are sometimes connected on the same 15 amp circuit depending on how the electrician wired the place. And that is why I say I would only recommend 3 7970's for 24 hour operation mining on a 15 amp circuit because you don't know what other rooms are connected to that same circuit.


So when people say a 15 amp breaker what they actual mean is 15 amp circuit breakers? Not as in the entire circuit breaker box is just 15 amps?


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So when people say a 15 amp breaker what they actual mean is 15 amp circuit breakers? Not as in the entire circuit breaker box is just 15 amps?


That is correct, they are referring to a single breaker within the breaker box.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I wouldn't put anything more than 3 7970 on a 15 amp breaker for 24/7 mining. Especially considering what else could be running on that same line.


I know most people wouldnt. I went around and tripped my breakers and know what outlet controls what. I understand there might be other things that require power, but where I'm plugged in nothing else runs on that breaker. In the day that rig will run on a 15 amp breaker and at night I move it a 20 amp breaker. Believe me, I have done my research.

As I posted earlier with 3 undervolted 7970 I was pulling about 800 watts (i think it was a little lower). On my 7970 direct II alone I lowered it by 80 watts just by lowering the voltage. So yeah they can undervolt like crazy. And that wasnt even trying to go the lowest possible on all three cards

And remember then you have to consider your psu efficiency. So I think I can get 4x 7970 under 1,100 watts easy and I might even get them under 1,000 watts if tweak the voltage and lower core or ram. We will see. I will post numbers once I do that.

All these numbers are considering the rest of my rig. I have a 3820 @ 1.5 ghz with only two cores enabled. Two pumps, bunch of 38mm and 25mm thick fans, 3 fans controllers, 4 x 4 gb of ram, 1ssd, 3tb hdd. So yeah, I could lower power by consumption by switching out parts. That will be in the future.

120v x 15 amps = 1800 watts
1800 watts x 80%= 1440 watts


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I wouldn't put anything more than 3 7970 on a 15 amp breaker for 24/7 mining. Especially considering what else could be running on that same line.


I actually separated my mining rig (soon to be several if this story of the 750ti is true and doesn't inflate too quickly) out on it's own separate breaker. I'm pretty proud of that really. It will give me some room to expand a bit.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I actually separated my mining rig (soon to be several if this story of the 750ti is true and doesn't inflate too quickly) out on it's own separate breaker. I'm pretty proud of that really. It will give me some room to expand a bit.


It's probably not true because I'm pulling 430 khs from 1 270 not little overclock and ujndervolted. Two in a rig and pulling 860 khs. I was even able to do 950khs on the cards, but I really didn't want that much heat for under 320-350 whole system load.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I'm personally in for the long run.
> 
> Although I'm thinking about selling some to buy more after the dump. Kinda risky though.


same here, have my 12k doge and 320k nuts and just waiting. it might rise in long run, it might not who knows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> The fact that Dogecoin is based around a meme doesn't have anything to do with its credibility.
> 
> Many people didn't believe BTC would go far because it was fake money. Now people think DOGE will be short lived because it is fake fake money.
> 
> To me, DOGE is as much serious as any other cryptocurrency.
> 
> It's all about popularity and DOGE has plenty.


being based on dog meme, might actually what will make it live. and everyone loves dogs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraShibe*
> 
> wow. i was asking for some help and you want me banned? very friendly forum. i already regret registering here


remember, its paranoid who survive


----------



## Valor958

All these new crypto-currencies just feel like a short term fad in the long scheme of things... even looking at a single year. That's just my humble opinion though... Its hard to see the point. I'd have to spend ~$1000 for a secondary PC dedicated to any sort of effective mining, which could take ~3-6months to recoup costs, IF that particular 'coin' stays stable. They're a great concept, but you've got to wonder how much the creators are making from the back-end. Maybe I'm cynical?
Also, in my particular case, i'm not sure my crappy circuit breaker could handle the load of a 2nd PC... it's sorely underpowered and the landlord refuses to update anything. Convincing the wife to let me buy it would be... difficult as well.
Anyone happen to have a build or link to where I could find a sort of 'default' build for an upper-tier mining PC? I'm interested in all this but need to do some financial modeling to convince the wife, and myself. PM me please so as not to derail the thread.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I wouldn't put anything more than 3 7970 on a 15 amp breaker for 24/7 mining. Especially considering what else could be running on that same line.


I was actually worried about that when I was buying a new home a few months ago, I have alot of home theater gear and multiple 500+watt subwoofers, all my computers, tvs, commercial treadmill, etc. I had my entire electrical panel ripped out, all wiring that wasn't #12 copper replaced with #12 copper, and all breakers are 20amps. Mainly for peace of mind I guess, but it's nice knowing it's there.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> All these new crypto-currencies just feel like a short term fad in the long scheme of things... even looking at a single year. That's just my humble opinion though... Its hard to see the point. I'd have to spend ~$1000 for a secondary PC dedicated to any sort of effective mining, which could take ~3-6months to recoup costs, IF that particular 'coin' stays stable. They're a great concept, but you've got to wonder how much the creators are making from the back-end. Maybe I'm cynical?
> Also, in my particular case, i'm not sure my crappy circuit breaker could handle the load of a 2nd PC... it's sorely underpowered and the landlord refuses to update anything. Convincing the wife to let me buy it would be... difficult as well.
> Anyone happen to have a build or link to where I could find a sort of 'default' build for an upper-tier mining PC? I'm interested in all this but need to do some financial modeling to convince the wife, and myself. PM me please so as not to derail the thread.


I'm getting 1mh and spent about 700 on my rig all-together. I recouped losses (only actually bought 2 gpus due to me already having the cpu/mobo/psu/ram) in about a month... so even after all is done and over, the worst that will happen is I have 2 new gpus for free plus a couple hundred dollars.

Best that can happen is each coin is worth 100$ each and I retire at the age of 23/24 ^^ That isn't going to happen tho.


----------



## incog

I'm just really hoping that Blackcoin raises in value in the future because I'm going semi-all-in on this coin. I could be mining Doge or Karmacoin for short term profits, this is the first time I'm betting on a coin getting more value in the future.

Edit: wait a second this isn't the right thread


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I'm just really hoping that Blackcoin raises in value in the future because I'm going semi-all-in on this coin. I could be mining Doge or Karmacoin for short term profits, this is the first time I'm betting on a coin getting more value in the future.
> 
> Edit: wait a second this isn't the right thread


Bad idea as Blackcoin is very new and is overvalue right now. If it's the most profitable coin to mine, then that means it's overvalue and should drop in value as it has over the last 24 hours. I'd wait and see how it plays out IMO.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Bad idea as Blackcoin is very new and is overvalue right now. If it's the most profitable coin to mine, then that means it's overvalue and should drop in value as it has over the last 24 hours. I'd wait and see how it plays out IMO.


Yep it's a pump and dump coin. I'm hoping Doge gets more worldly acceptance and sky rockets more do to coins getting harder and harder to obtain.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Did all of you run out and buy 750ti's for your mining rigs? I was going to get one for my game server and get it mining but they are all sold out everywhere I look.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I'm getting 1gh and spent about 700 on my rig all-together. I recouped losses (only actually bought 2 gpus due to me already having the cpu/mobo/psu/ram) in about a month... so even after all is done and over, the worst that will happen is I have 2 new gpus for free plus a couple hundred dollars.
> 
> Best that can happen is each coin is worth 100$ each and I retire at the age of 23/24 ^^ That isn't going to happen tho.


You mean 1MH ?








1GH is 1,000,000 Kh/s


----------



## tpi2007

Keep it on-topic guys.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Not to bring this thread back from the grave or anything but in your honest opinions do you think the dogecoin is a long term coin or is the train already gone? Im not here to retire but I want to learn and engage as much as possible. Thanks!


----------



## yraith

Seems you have moved on, however there is still a lot of momentum with Dogecoin. Also it is set at inflationary rates, so that it can remain stable. It will be a long term coin.


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> Seems you have moved on, however there is still a lot of momentum with Dogecoin. Also it is set at inflationary rates, so that it can remain stable. It will be a long term coin.


Thank you. I appreciate it!


----------

